# What's your guitar (hi)story?



## cataclysm_child

I don't know if this have been done already...?
What guitars have you played through the years? Which did you keep, which did you sell again, why? What's your story?
I'll start, and remember 


-------------------------------------------------------------


My first guitar was a present for my confirmation. My mom and I went to town to look at some guitars, I knew absolutely nothing about guitars back then. There was two guitarstores right next to each other. A small one and a big one. We decided to look in the small one first. I saw this dark blue/purple guitar, it looked kind of mystical and I loved it, so I said I wanted that one. My mom suggested that we should look in the other store before making the final decision, but I said no, I wanted that guitar, haha.

Fender Stratocaster, made in Mexico.





It looks blue in the picture though 
This is more like it:




Later I did some modification. Put a killswitch, and a Seymour Duncan sh-1 '59 and two handmade singlecoils in it, changed the tuningmachines, added the midi pickup and changed the white volume/tone-pots to black ones.
Sounds really good, but doesn't play that good, haha.



-------------------------------------------------------------


After a year of playing I wanted to audition for a musical high school, but I didn't want to play the electric guitar on the audition, I felt like I had a better chance of getting in if I played some classical music on a classical guitar. I was told that Alhambra guitars was cheap and good. Two weeks before the audition I bought one, learned some really easy classical stuff, I even had a biiiig fuck-up on the audition, basically just stopped and forgot what to play, I don't know how it happened, but I got in...

Alhambra






-------------------------------------------------------------


Then I started to play heavier stuff, so the Fender wasn't metal enough for me anymore. I wanted a guitar with emg81, 24 frets and a floyd rose. I was also planning to go on interrail in europe, so I had to save up some money for that. Therefore I couldn't buy a new one, but I couldn't find any used ones either, but I did find an old PRS Standard 24 made on the first PRS factory.

It was expensive as hell, but still a good price for that guitar. I could buy a new metal-guitar for that money, haha, but I couldn't let it go, so I used the interrail-money and bought it. The guy who owned it was literally crying when we made the exchange, so I think it was a good buy. He told me he really needed the money, I felt so bad buying it, but I can't say I regret it
Sold it for $1000 more than I bought it for so that was nice 

PRS 'Black Pearl' Standard 24 (Sold)





It looks black, but when it is hit by a spotlight it turns dark blue 
More like this:






-------------------------------------------------------------


After a little while I saved up some money again and started the search for my metal-guitar once again. Still I didn't find the one I was looking for, but I did find a used UV777BK with DiMarzio ToneZone and AirNorton pickups in it, I had been thinking about getting a 7-string for a little while, mostly because I listened to a lot of Korn at that time. So I bought it 

Ibanez Universe UV777BK (Sold)







-------------------------------------------------------------


A friend told me about this new big (big for Norway that is, you Americans would probably just laugh at it, haha) musicstore opening in town, so we went there, and there was a lot of guitars there, ESP's too. I had never tried to play an ESP earlier, so I picked up one with camouflage-finish, didn't really like the finish, but that didn't really matter, I just wanted to try it. Damn, it was so easy to play, loved the feel of the whole guitar, so I took it to the amp-room and cranked up the ENGL they had there, GODDAMNIT! Never heard anything that brutal before! emg81, 24 frets, floyd rose, just what I wanted... But I had no money  Thare was this sticker that said "buy now, pay later" though, what? yeah, that's what the sticker said, some paperwork later I was bringing it with me home. The finish grew on me too, now I actually like the urban camo finish 

ESP M-II Urban Camo







-------------------------------------------------------------


They also had this Petrucci signature in the same store, but it was in this glass-cage, so I didn't bother to pick it up because I had to ask someone to get it out and stuff. After a while they suddenly had this special offer on it, so I had to pick it up. I was amazed. Wanted to buy it right away, it was the 6-string version though, and I wanted the 7-string. It didn't ahve piezo either. I asked them to order the 7-string version. He told me that the special offer only was for that particular guitar in the store because they was going to get the new BFR's and just wanted to get rid of that old version.

Once again I looked around on the used market. I wanted it to have piezo and NOT the emblem inlay, but that wasn't easy to find, the finish wasn't that important to me. There was a 7-string version in mint condition for a little less than the special offer in the store. So I went for it, even though it didn't have the piezo, but at least it didn't have the JP-emblem, and I thought the red pearl burst was pretty cool.

I kept getting bothered about it not having the piezo, so after a year I put it for sale again, and the same guy I bought it from found it and got it back because he missed it so much, haha. I also didn't like that it was a signature. It's a physiological thing I guess, I just didn't like it.

EBMM Petrucci 7 (Sold)




YouTube - dream theater - another day
Great guitar!


-------------------------------------------------------------


At about the same time I bought the JP7 my friend was going to sell his 2077, I couldn't let that happen, it is simply a better guitar than the UV777 IMO. Better floyd, tighter with the 27" neck and heavier, especially after I put the Lungren M7 in it. I also like that it's not a guitar "everybody" have, like the UV777. I wish the 2077 had pearl binding though, the white binding looks kind of lame compared to the pearl-binding of the universe. Well, I coudn't have it all I guess.
When I got it I stopped playing my UV. So I sold it...
I wasn't completely happy with the 2077 though. Even though the floyd was better it wasn't as good as the original floyd rose, and I don't really like that locking nut system, so I sold it.

Ibanez RG2077XL (Sold)




YouTube - soilwork - stabbing the drama


-------------------------------------------------------------


I then heard that Ibanez was coming with an 8-string and the gas was slowly creeping up on me. When I saw the first pictures I was disappointed though, I just didn't like it. It's all about the look you know, haha. I can say that now that I've seen it in person (and played it), I was pretty amazed  Anyway, Mr. Mansoor told me about this illustrated luthier guy and showed me the pics of his custom. It was love at first sight! So I got his email and was just going to ask some questions, no plans to actually order a custom. And that's the part where I don't remember what happened, the custom was ordered, wtf?! YEAH!  

The Illustrated Luthier Custom 8




in flames - f(r)iend on Vimeo


-------------------------------------------------------------


Then my friend (the one that sold the 2077 to me) told me how happy he was with the new Carvin he just got, and how he wanted to order another one pretty soon. My gas wasn´t exactly low after looking at it and trying it out, so I decided to order one with him.

Carvin DC747 (Sold)




fellsilent - void on Vimeo


-------------------------------------------------------------


I wasn´t completely happy with all the choices I made on the 747, there was also a misunderstanding about the finish, so after a few months I sent another order with a few changes. I wanted to be 100% satisfied!

Carvin DC727






Although the 747 was an awesome guitar I´m very happy I ordered another Carvin. Couldn´t be happier with the 727 






Changed the pickups for a DiMarzio x2n and a high z q-tuner
tesseract - sunrise on Vimeo


-------------------------------------------------------------


I wanted to give Ibanez one last chance. I wanted to try an old UV after all the discussions I read about old UV's being better than new ones, some said the opposite too though. I wanted see what I thought about it. And the old one IS better than the new IMO. But also this time I wasn't completely happy with it. All three Ibanezes I've owned has somewhat just felt cheap in quality, also had lots of problems with all of them. Neck not being straigt, frets being loose, weird sound when I palm mute, keeps getting out of tune ++

I honestly have no idea what all the fuzz about ibanez is. I've given them a chance 3 times now and getting somewhat of dissapointed everytime. The UV7 looks pretty neat though.

Ibanez Universe UV7BK (Sold)






-------------------------------------------------------------


And there you go! Only one guitar left, and that's going to be the last one for a while. The order is placed, just need to wait for it being built. 6 guitars all in all is enough (7 with the classical) I want to be able to give them all the care and love they need too you know! ^^





























































Ok... I'll tell you the truth about the UV7... 
The reason why I got it was because I wanted a guitar that matched my black-and-green awesome-looking haircutter






Let's get a closer look at that one!

Philips QC5040





Ah, yeah!


----------



## sakeido

hmm 
first guitar - Acoustic of unknown make, that my dad used to play when he was a kid. I found it one day and started playing it. Had it for about three months I think.
second guitar - Squire Stratocaster. Was a piece of shit and I did not enjoy playing it. I had it for only about a month.
third guitar - Dean Avalanche 7 string. Really wanted to play korn songs! So I bought this thing - it was quite expensive. I never actually learned any korn songs on it, because I went a long stretch where I barely played guitar at all.
fourth guitar - Jackson COW 6 string. I went and jammed with some guys and realized how shitty my Dean was. I bought a COW 6, which was actually a really, really good guitar. I loved it and played the absolute shit out of it, but then GAS struck hard.
5th guitar - Jackson COW 7 string in black. I refinished this one and did a shit routing job for a neck pickup. It was a fucking abortion. Sold it.
6th guitar - Jackson SLSMG. My favorite guitar of all time, still.
7th guitar - Ibanez S7320 in black. I put a Lundgren M7 in it and it sounded nice, but I really dislike the new Ibanez neck profile and I sold it to a guy in Puerto Rico.
8th guitar - Musicman John Petrucci 7 string. I still regret selling this one very much. It was dendroaspsis' before it was mine - mystic dream, piezo, the works, but I got rid of it instead of changing the bridge pickup I hated so much.
9th guitar - ESP Custom Shop SRC-7 string. The brightest, thinnest, most needley sounding guitar I've ever had. The body was also very uncomfortable, the neck was sticky, the frets were tiny, the action was high and wouldn't lower without a buzz, but most of all, it sounded awful. This guitar has the honor of being the fastest I've ever sold one - ten days later, it was gone.
10th guitar - Charvel USA Natural Mahogany. It weighed like 20 pounds and it played pretty well. Even with a nailbomb in it though, the solid mahogany body made it a muddy mess to play and I could never get into the single coil in the neck or the floyd bridge.
11th guitar - Ibanez S7320 LACS special. It looked sweet and sounded fantastic with the nailbomb in the bridge. But, the neck again killed it for me.
12th guitar - Charvel USA So Cal black. A much lighter guitar, it turns out the truss rod is fucked and it needs a replacement neck. The price was great, it sounds nice, plays wicked, looks sweet, I really want to like it but the neck is just fucked. I'll probably end up returning it just two weeks after I bought it.
13th guitar - Ibanez 2077XL. I bought it on a whim and regret it. 
14th guitar - Ibanez MTM2. Look for the NGD thread soon. 
15th guitar - Blackmachine B7. Maybe, just maybe, when this thing finally comes in I will find a 7 string that I actually like every aspect of.

I think I'm missing a couple - LTD PB-500 should be in there somewhere, along with another COW7 in black.. I think that's it though. edit: Ooh, a Gibson SG Silverburst should be in there too.. now I think that's it.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Had to laugh about the ESP Custom, what's up with that? haha.


----------



## Shannon

This is no possible way a gear whore like me can answer this.


----------



## bulletbass man

cataclysm_child said:


>


 

If everyone post's picks this thread will take an hour to load.

But yeah no way I could go thru this. Especially with all the modifications I've done to my guitar. My one guitar alone has had 21 paintjobs. 

Then again I've only ever done 27 paint jobs and 4 of them were for friend's


----------



## cataclysm_child

An hour of WIN that is! Doesn't have to be that detailed though, just tell it roughly


----------



## Xaios

1st Guitar: Fender Stratocaster - A cheap mexistrat, had it for about 3 years. This is the only guitar I've owned that I don't still own.

2nd Guitar: Cort S-2550 - A cheap (although not as cheap as the strat) guitar that actually sounds great for blues and jazz, especially with the SD Cool Rails pickup I stuck in the neck.

3rd Guitar: Ibanez RG321MH - Also a cheap sixer, the stock pickups sound great with the mahogany body.

4th Guitar: Ibanez RG1527 - My baby. Stock, aside from the DiMarzio Blaze 7 in the bridge.

5th Guitar: Ibanez AM205 - My father owned this guitar for many years before giving it to me for Christmas last year, and I cherish it more for memory of my father than anything else. My dad is still alive, but he's 59 (I'm 21), so he doesn't have that many years left in him. When he's gone, this will be the best reminder of him I will have, which is why I will keep this guitar for the rest of my life. As for playing it, I don't often. It's a great jazz guitar though.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Ive had like over 30 so I cant even remember alot.. but I can go thru briefly

First : Univox Les Paul, White with Creme binding - Randy Rhoads inspired me to play guitar, so I bought this at a pawnshop. Was so horrible but looked great.

Then I went thru like.. a Squire, "Mann" Explorer, Jackson JS30 Kelly, Ibanez RG560, Ibanez RG570, Ibanez RG350, Ibanez RG370

I mained on a Ibanez SZ520 for a year and a half, it was my baby. I still miss it actually.

First 7 string was a Ibanez RG7421.

After that, Ibanez RG7620, Schecter C-1, Schecter C-1 E/A, Ibanez AG85

Right now, I have a Carvin Bolt, Agile Interceptor Pro (had two, sold one), Agile Septor (bolton) Carvin bolt 5 string bass

Current projects/being built - Carvin neck on Ibanez SA (hardtail), Warmoth neck on Ibanez S470 (ZR trem), Carvin 7 Neckthru blank soon to be a Kelly, and a custom from ET Guitars

Ive missed alot, and forgot to include acoustics/basses.. but thats generally the gist of it, Im excited for my Carvins coming, cant wait =]


----------



## COBHC

1st guitar: Godin LG XT
2nd guitar: Ibanez RG370DX
3rd guitar: PRS Santana SE Stoptail
4th guitar: Jackson RR3
5th guitar: Ibanez RG7321
Current: Agile Interceptor Pro 25


----------



## djpharoah

1st guitar: $50 swap meet Shrat
2nd guitar: Jackson DKMG 
3rd: Jackson Dk7 (first 7)
then I started Whoring Ibanez RG76xx one throuh maybe 10-12 of the rg7621/rg7421/rg7421 series.
Then Agile Septor 727 Baritone
Now back to a 97 RG7620RB.


----------



## jacksonplayer

Shannon said:


> This is no possible way a gear whore like me can answer this.





I'm not even sure I can remember all the guitars I've had, let alone list them. Enough to make a pretty nice guitar store, though, if I still had them.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

here's my list with dates, and pics of those where one is available (some pics are after lots of mods):

Epiphone T-310 Telecaster copy (Jul. 31 2000 - Nov. ?? 2000)
B.C. Rich Platinum Ironbird (Oct. ?? 2000 - Nov. 16 2003)





B.C. Rich Rave ST (Dec. ?? 2001 - Dec. 24 2002)





Charvel CX390 (Jul. 5 2002 - present)





Charvel Charvette 100 (Sep. 8 2002 - Dec. 24 2002)
B.C. Rich USA Gunslinger (Dec. 24 2002 - present)





Castilla classical (???. ?? 2003 - present)(dead)
Aria Pro II AXL CST-3 Excel Custom-3 (Sep. 23 2003 - Feb. 17 2004)





Ibanez AX7521 7-string (Nov. 16 2003 - Mar. 10 2004)





Fender/Heartfield Talon II (Feb. 17 2004 - Aug. 20 2004)





Ibanez RG7620 7-string (Mar. 21 2004 - Jan. 10 2007)





Ibanez RG750 (May 8 2004 - Apr. ?? 2007)





Zion Radicaster (Aug. 27 2004 - Apr. 18 2008)





Agile PS-900 (Jan. 14 2005 - present)





Kramer S-2027SM 7-string (Mar. 21 2006 - Apr. 11, 2008)





Ibanez RG7620 7-string (Oct. ?? 2006 - Jan. 19 2008)





Charvel CX692 (Nov. ?? 2006 - [gradually parted out])





Schecter C-7 Blackjack 7-string (Jan. 10 2007 - present)





B.C. Rich USA Warlock (Apr. ?? 2007 - present)





HevAri Dragonrider custom 7-string (Playable as of Jun. ?? 2008 - present)







feel free to ask me for more info about any of the guitars i've posted above


----------



## heavy7-665

1st guitar: No name acoustic. Birthday present from my dad. My little brother uses it now.

2nd guitar: First act electric (the red one that kinda looks like an lp) christmas present. Brother also plays now.

3rd guitar: Ibanez s series 6 string. beautiful guitar. It was my stage guitar for a long time.

4th guitar: Ibanez RG7321. first 7. it is still one of my main guitars.

5th guitar: Ibanez gio 7. peice of shit. sold it

6th guitar: Traded the s series for an Ibanez AX7221 which is a backup guitar now.

7th guitar: Rg7620. bought it at a pawn shop for 250 wt a case. main 7

8th guitar: Ltd FM 408 incoming


----------



## TMatt142

1st- Harmony acoustic
2nd- Guild S-250 (sold)
3rd- Kramer Striker 3000 (in a landfill in Mo.)
4th- Kramer KnightSwan (sold)
5th- Fender HM Strat (sold)
6th- Ibanez RG320 (sold)
7th- Ibanez S-470




(traded)
8th- Ibanez RG7620 which I redid



this to this




and cool #9 is...this




an S-7320 with the modded 7620


----------



## Rick

1. Ibanez AX7221(sold)
2. Ibanez RG7421(sold)
3. Ibanez AX7221(sold)
4. Ibanez RG7420(current guitar)


----------



## D-EJ915

Mine's easy, I've only gotten rid of one guitar so far and that was my first one 

first guitar, a jackson, played great but the H-207 was better:





got rid of that to get my H-207 which destroys worlds as far as the neck goes





then I was gonna be jamming in a band with some dudes so I got a 6-string because that's what they had





found a good deal on guitar trader for the recently discontinued VB-200 and snatched it up





decided I wanted to get rid of the craptastic paint job on the V-250 and if I was gonna sell it would get more with a half-decent finish so I started repainting it and decided it looked cool and it stayed so V-250 V.2





I found a good deal on a blackjack from that maury guy on ebay, plus live cashback = win + paypal coupon = win, so I got this for about 413 or thereabouts all said and done. I hate the white finish but have been too lazy to repaint it





I find an ESP MV on the esp forum that's been sold in-between like 6 guys and say whoo want, then I get some cool dudes to come over and pose with it, lol


----------



## Apex1rg7x

1. Fender stratocaster MIM-currently own still, cant sell it since it was my first guitar.
2. Ibanez RG7620 royal blue-recently sold, really regret that.
3. Ibanez RG7321-own this one still, wanna buy it? 
4. Ibanez Rg321mh-wanted a cheap decent sixer, still own this one too.
5. Ibanez UV7BK silver dot-just recently sold.
6. Ibanez J Custom 8427F-Still currently own, installed a evo7 to replace the shitty TZ7.
7. ESP/LTD SC607B-sold it awhile back, couldnt get used to the "middle" pickup.
8. Ibanez UV7PWH-recently sold this, still not sure that was wise of me at all.
9. PRS Custom 22 20th anniv.-Most recent purchase, this thing is amazing so its a keeper.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Oh god, lets see if I can actually find pictures of everything. 

First guitar was a Ibanez DTX Destroyer (the little one)black w/ white binding
2nd guitar was a BC Rich NJ Warlock Trans Red.




1987 BC Rich USA Gunslinger (I miss this guitar very much, I wish I would have NEVER sold it)




1992 BC Rich NJ Warlock Black/Purple crackle/Reversed Headstock FTW!
But this one though Very badass looking, had neck issues so I traded it for:
Jackson 1992 Dinky Rev. Professional (Granite finish) EMG 81/85




Unfinished Les Paul copy that I never finished




Flying brand guitar.... blue, actually not a bad guitar....neck was HUGE!!!! I mean baseball bat huge! 




Applause 12 String




Fender FR Strat Bridge pickup came broken, never fixed it Traded it for a RG




Ibanez!!!:
First came:




Then The 350




Then I got a White RG...it was a Guitar Center special edition, forgot the name. It was white with black binding. (Not pics, sorry!)
Then came the Washburn WG-7 My entry into the 7 string world. Modded it with Hex humbuckers, and a momentary killswitch. 




And now, the Schecter C7 is my ONLY guitar.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

why did you sell the Gunslinger? those are amazing guitars...the neck on mine is one of my favorite 6-string necks ever.


----------



## mnemonic

hmm, well.

my first guitar was a nice black acoustic that said westfield on it, that i bought in england in some shop in bangor when i was on vacation. i can't find any pics though, right now its strung righty at a friends house.

then since i was still hardcore into acoustic playing at the time and i had a part time minimum wage job, (highschool yay) i decided to go all out, and get a wicked taylor 410 acoustic, why not










then i started feeling the urge to play electric guitar... and since i wasn't at all into metal or even remotely heavy music at the time, i got myself an american deluxe ash strat since i was still in high school and still had a minimum wage job at the time






which now has a jb jr in it for moar mtls






in retrospect, i kind of regret spending so much on an acoustic and strat, i could have easily stuck with my old acoustic, and bought a mexican strat, and invested more money in a better amp (first amp was a marshall mg, eek), but i was young and stupid, and had nothing else to spend my hard earned $7.25/hr on.

then as i got into heavier music, i decided i needed a guitar with humbuckers (strat was jb jr.-less at this point). luckily for me, a shop had just opened in town, and had a couple low priced lefty guitars for me to check out, i ended up taking home this dean vendetta 1.0






not really a looker, but a great playing guitar for the price. its had tons of pickups ran through it, currently an emg 81 and stock neck pickup (disconnected because i was too lazy to wire it up)

and then the gas for a sevenstring set in, so i grabed this schecter off ebay, and tossed an x2n7 in it, which i traded for an SD sh5, and then traded that for a 707 (707 ftw)






currently saving for a carvin 727 cos i really want a bright seven that i can put passives in. the shcecter is a really really warm guitar (all mahogany, and cheap mahogany at that) so the only way i've managed to make it sound good was to throw EMG's in it. not that it sounds bad, but i'd like a more percussive and bright seven for djentier stuff.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

WarriorOfMetal said:


> why did you sell the Gunslinger? those are amazing guitars...the neck on mine is one of my favorite 6-string necks ever.



Complete stupidity. It WAS my favorite 6 string period. Neck, tone, everything. I really wanted a 7 at the time (thought I ended up buying a 6 string instead  ) But I will just leave it as I did it out of stupidity and will always regret it.


----------



## Kronpox

I started playing on my sister's Epiphone nylon string. a $100 waste of wood. A year later I rented a Squier Strat for 6 months. These guitars hardly count!

Family shot:






The bright pink thing in the middle was the first guitar I actually owned, a Westone Concord ST. Still have it and it still is cool, cheap but it plays nice and sounds okay.

The red and black Bronze Warlock to its right was my second, I got it because it was a Warlock and I wanted a Warlock. That's about it. It was better for the type of stuff I was playing than the Westone, but the Westone was still a better guitar. I got bored of the Warlock and put an EMG-HZ in, skull knobs and that red paintjob. I still have it and never play it, it's strung with like 14-68 in drop whatever.

I got the black bass, an SX BG-205 after. Band needed a bassist, everyone was poor, I bought a bass rig and let my buddy use it. It was good for the $200 it cost, but still pretty bad. I sold it for $120 and some cheeseburgers.

I got the NJ Neckthru Warlock after that. Wasn't happy with it until I put an X2N and an Air Norton in it, and now it's awesome. I still have it and still play it in one of my bands.

7-string GAS hit and I bought two Washburn WG587s, one for me and one for my buddy who owed me $350 for 3 years. These guitars were fun, had decent low end, but were clearly cheap. My buddy upgraded his with a 707 and a Jazz but I couldn't be bothered.

The acoustic is a Jasmine, good for the money but stiff, I sold it to my sister for $100.

the red bass is a Traben Chaos 5 that I got on a good deal and has been my main bass ever since, including when I was a full-time bassist in a regularly gigging band. I was better at bass than I was at guitar for a while!

after that I got a 607b and an Agile 727 that you guys have all seen enough pictures of.

btw typing this up made me late for work. Thanks ss.org!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

7deadlysins666 said:


> Complete stupidity. It WAS my favorite 6 string period. Neck, tone, everything. I really wanted a 7 at the time (thought I ended up buying a 6 string instead  ) But I will just leave it as I did it out of stupidity and will always regret it.



 i feel ya 100% dude...i can't imagine ever getting rid of my Gunslinger....beat to shit when i got it, done a ton of work on it (in fact, it's in the middle of a fret leveling at the moment, which i've just been too lazy to finish doing ), and it still looks like a total POS, but it's so comfortable and sounds SO amazing!


----------



## Desecrated

Electric:
I started with a samick and after a year I bought a epiphone. Then my gear whoring started; 

I got 2-3 epiphones and 1 gibson
sold them and bought 2 ibanez and a washburn
sold them and got into a huge bc rich phase that lasted almost 10 guitars and 3-4 basses
finally sold them and just tried a lot of different guitars like jackson, cort and ltd but I really never liked them so I went into the "expensive guitars are better" phase and got some carvins, a parker and a custom guitar. 
Sold them all and bought the studio and a schecter. 
I'm on my third schecter right now.
I've done pretty much the same with acoustic and bass to.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Ibanez Gio 6
Jackson DXMG
Ibanez Gio 7 (borrowed for a while)
Ibanez J Custom RG8427


----------



## Doomcreeper

rented a washburn acoustic when I started lessons
got a nova acoustic
sx strat
fender acoustic

ones I bought later on and still have
washburn acoustic
jackson dx10d
ibanez xiphos xpt700
ibanez rg 1527


----------



## Shawn

I had a few pawnshop guitars, one was a "Grand Prix" RR V copy, that was the coolest of them all.

I started playing BC Rich then Charvel droptuned to B (BEADF#B) then moved up to an Ibanez RG450DX. Then, in 1998, I bought my first 7-string, an RG7620BK -I still have it and it's arctic white. I acquired a Fender Strat (made in Mexico). I bought a UV777BK then an S 7420BP which both are gone.  I bought 2 1991 UVs from Rich, a couple more 7620s -just acquired a 7620RB last week.


----------



## cataclysm_child

WarriorOfMetal said:


> B.C. Rich USA Warlock (Apr. ?? 2007 - present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to ask me for more info about any of the guitars i've posted above



What kind of pickups is that? And how does it sound? I'm thinking about putting a X2N in my Carvin...
I remember I always wanted one of those warlocks.... never got one though.




D-EJ915 said:


> got rid of that to get my H-207 which destroys worlds as far as the neck goes



That one was NICE!



7deadlysins666 said:


> 1987 BC Rich USA Gunslinger (I miss this guitar very much, I wish I would have NEVER sold it)



Never seen a finish like that! Really cool... to bad you sold it :\


----------



## daybean

IBANEZ nylon acoustic
Jackson Solist




Samick Acoustic




S7420 Blue maple top-now custom maple top




S7420 black pearl-now white




PRS custom 24


----------



## Sebastian

Well.. I wanted to play the guitar when I saw some FF vids on youtube in 2005. Seeing Christian play that awesome Jackson 7 string.. It was the thing ... From that day i dreamed about a Jackson 7 with a reversed headstock 

After a long time.. I bought my first "guitar pack"
April 2006
The famous Behringer guitar pack 




The guitar was really BAD... + I didnt even know how to setup the guitar etc. 
The Amp on the other hand sounded quite cool for me.. of course its total CRAP compared to a Randall 15W, or other "good brand", But i have it to this day, I like it...

I got my second guitar 5 months after the first one. When I got it, I sold the Behringer strat
It was a Jackson DR7 - August 2006 - My first Good guitar, and first 7, It was so awesome... 




I played a lot on it, learned a lot of songs.
In November 2007 I had to sell the Jackson  - One of the top things that I regret in my life  

Than to have a guitar, I bought a cheap Washburn WE32 "Dime"
How it looked:





And how it loos now: 




It may be cheap.. but Damn Its a great guitar ! Really great for the money ! its a 6...

Not bad for a bit over 2 years of playing i guess...

I dont expect to buy a new guitar in the nearest future. No $$..
But If I would ever have $$ - I would but myself a Jackson DR7 or DX7..
The COW7 is too expensive... and it may be one of my "dream" guitars,
But my #1 Dream guitar .. is a Jackson DR7 ...


----------



## cataclysm_child

Oh no, not the behringer pack, haha!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

1.Black Ibanez AX30 - Great Gitfiddle, had potential for mods.
2.Black Satin Jackson DKMG - ditto - nice guitar, nice fretboard and neck.
3.Blue ESP LTDM307 - First seven and first none black guitar!
4.Black Ibanez RG7620 - First Respectable 7 - back in black but its a sick guitar.


----------



## Benzesp

Shit! this is fun

Fender Bullet
Fender Squire Strat
Fender Mexi Strat
Gibson LP studio lite
Yamaha Classical
Alverez Classical
Ibanez Iceman
Ibanez S
ESP MII Delux
Hammer Diablo USA
Gibson SG 76'
Epi LP Custom
ESP Eclipse
ESP MII Custom
Ibanez Universe 97'
ESP Horizon 7
Carvin 727
Ibanez Artwood acoustic
Jackson DK7 Black
Jackson DK7 Silver Burst
DarkSide Tele-7
Ibanez 7420

Missing a couple that I cant remember..... Hmmmmm... I still have 9 of these guitars haha..


----------



## bobbyretelle

1. Purple fender tele with a decepticons logo on it that was lent to me (if that counts)
2. black squier tele with mirror pick guard
3. red fender Nashville tele that i put a duncan hot rails in when i started playing more metal
4. fender acoustic twelve string
5. UV7BK that i got on ebay, best guitar i have played yet. its pretty much perfect to me in every way i want 2 more haha 

i dont have any good pics of them


----------



## Kronpox

Benzesp said:


> Shit! this is fun
> DarkSide Tele-7
> I



pics or it never happened

edit; is this it?




if so, win.


----------



## Lee

Gretsch Junior Jet (still have it)
Washburn D10 (still have it)
Fender HSS Strat
RG 350DX
LTD Viper
RG1570 (Never should have sold it )
Custom Squier P Bass (I'm keeping this one around)
LTD EC400AT Gold top (I'm keeping this one for a long time) 




RG 520QS (still here)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

cataclysm_child said:


> What kind of pickups is that? And how does it sound? I'm thinking about putting a X2N in my Carvin...
> I remember I always wanted one of those warlocks.... never got one though.



Joe Barden HBs...my favorite pickups in the world. it sounds amazing 

very clear and punchy.

clip:
netmusicians.org - the guitar gear mp3 database


----------



## mikernaut

soooo many guitars and lots of $$$

1st-Kramer striker
2nd-BC Rich NJ warlock
3rd- Ibanez 540sltd
Then the sickness known as GAS kicked in once I got a real job.

Some of these I still have (Demons,Cow 7) but most went to fund other stuff. I realized I'm mainly a superstrat guy and the ICJ100WZ is the only non superstrat I have kept.

behold the insanity


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

1st guitar-B.C. Rich Metal Master Warlock Bronze Series 

Got it for christmas one year and didn't actually get around to playing it until damn near a year later.

Ever since I started playing 7-strings this guitar has just been sitting around in pieces.

2nd guitar-Jackson RR5 Rhoads Pro Series

Got it used for 500 bucks, it was practically brand new when I got it too, so incredible deal there. I just recently sold this guitar for 600 bucks to help fund my 8-string.

3rd guitar-Alvarez AD60K acoustic

Got it used off of ebay, I really wanted an acoustic at one point and that one caught my eye.

4th guitar-Yamaha FG-110 acoustic

Got it for free. Piece of shit really I never play the thing but I can't imagine it selling at all so I'm just holding on to it for the purpose of just having more guitars I guess.

5th guitar-Schecter Jeff Loomis FR signature

My first 7. Got me stuck on sevens.

6th guitar-Schecter C7 Hellraiser Black Cherry

Got it for alternative tuning purposes.

7th guitar-ESP LTD M-307

Downtuned to G. Currently using as my main guitar for a new band I'm starting.


----------



## snowblind56

OK, here we go...

1. Jackson Performer PS-4 (first guitar, former friend ripped it off from me)
2. Charvel Model 5FX Fire Crackle Finsh. The coolest guitar ever.
3. Charvel Model 5A wish i still had it. you do not see them around very often.
4. Charvel Avenger(Rhoads V) sold
5. P.O.S. Kramer strat. abortion of a guitar- sold thankfully
6. Ibanez Prestige RG2550 2005 model
7. Acoustic that i built 
8. Bolt on that i built
9. neck thru that i built
10. Warmoth Strat- Sold
11. Parts tele, charvel reverse headstock replacement neck
12. Ibanez RG mutt guitar. RG1550 body, RG570 neck, bought in parts, sold in parts
13. Peavey Vandenberg. Rock-it pink model. awesome guitar, hated the neck and the Kahler trem-sold
14. BC Rich Gunslinger- sold it as fast as i got it.
15. Ibanez Prestige RG2550 2004 model
16. Carvin DC125 1989 model
17. Fender Deluxe Active Jazz Bass MIM sold
18. Warmoth Strat- Bought in parts, sold in parts
19. Ibanez Prestige RGR1570
20. Ibanez Prestige RG1527
21. Jackson SL1 Soloist
22. Charvel Fusion
23. BC Rich NJ Virgin
24. Jackson Performer PS-4(i wanted one like my first guitar)
25. Ibanez Prestige RG20051
26. Warmoth 7 string- bought for parts
27. Ibanez RG7620
28. Ibanez RG7621- Getting it this week

I think that's all of them...


----------



## cataclysm_child

^Damn, you're a player! Don't you have any feelings?!


----------



## 70Seven

Ok, this is going to be hard (that's what she said).

In order I got them.
1. Kingston Strat copy in red with black pickguard - total crap but a good first guitar.
2. BC Rich Warlock platinium series - Crap guitar or mine was a lemon, it sucked, but at the time I didn't know any better and loved it.
3. Samick, unknown model, it has a orange and red sunburst kinda tele shaped with no pickguard. My first decent guitar, I actually regreted selling it. 
4. Vantage white strat copy with maple neck.
5. Ibanez 570 (early 90's). Fell in love with Ibanez after buying this one. Sold it to survive college life when I almost stopped playing guitar completely (that was about 8 years ago). REGRET dearly letting this guitar go.
6. Ovation acoustic electric, When I started to get back into playing guitar after college I was into acoustic, playing for my stonner buddies.
7. Ibanez SA 160. Got back into electric, so started again on a cheap guitar, turns out I din't loose much of my abilities after not playing electric for 4 years.
8. Ibanez RG7321. I've been wanting a 7 string for a long time at this point and I finally got one. I got it in 2004 and I still have it, its actually on Ebay right now to make room for my new 7-string that to come (see bottom of list).
9. Epiphone Zakk Wylde LP. No clue why I got this one, imp[ulse buy of the weirdest kind. I'm not a LP kinda guy and not a big fan of Zakk Wylde. Sold it on ebay after owing it for a year.
10. Ibanez RG 2550eGK. Still have this one, love this guitar, got it in 2006. Changed the piuckups to Paf Joe and Mo Joe. But I use them differentaly than Satch, I use the Paf Pro in the bridge and Mo Joe in the neck, I really like this pickup combination.
11. Ibanez 91 RG 550 black. Got this off ebay in March of this year, a birthday present to myself. 17 year old guitar and it looks like its never been played, it actually was almost never played, the previous owener had it more for a decoraiton. BRAND NEW. MY most cherrished guitar.
12. Coming soon, Schecter Loomis 7 FR, Got it from ebay last week, should be here later next week.

Currently only own the Ibanez 2550 and the RG550 and the soon to have Loomis. everything else was sold to buy the next one on the list.

a few pics to make this post worthy.


----------



## Decipher

1st Guitar= '98 Ibanez RG520GP (replaced bridge pup with Seymour Duncan Distortion, good guitar but after buying the RG320QS, I quickly said bye, bye)
2nd Guitar= '01 Ibanez RG320QS (Replaced stock pup's with EMG 81/85 combo. I still love this guitar to death but will more than likely replace pup's with something else..... Defenitly one I will never part with as I consider it one of my best guitars.)
3rd Guitar= Ibanez Universe Green Dot (Bought this on a whim from a store in my hometown that knew a guy selling one. I knew it solely by KoRn playing them so bought it no prob. Great fucking guitar, had the matching neon green Dimarzio strap....... But, after moving to Calgary in 2002, I needed money to buy a new amp and had to part with it. I wish almost every day that I could've been able to hold onto it..... )
4th Guitar= BC Rich Mick Thompson Warlock black w/ white binding (replaced stock pup's with EMG 81/85's. Was fun to play, but the bridge always bugged me and it was very headstock heavy. Sold it in 2006 and the wife still hates me for it as she loved that guitar.)
5th Guitar= Dean Dime O'Flame (replaced neck pup with Dimarzio Super Distortion. Guitar looked fucking awesome and the neck felt great. One of the funnest playing guitars for me, but the association with Dime was always hard to get by and always longed for the 7's...... Sold it last year for a new purchase.)
6th Guitar= ESP LTD SC607B Natural (Bought this to tune down to F# and really did like this guitar. Preferred the neck to the 'ol UVGR but the bridge and pup arrangement bothered the fuck out of me so I sold it not too long after purchasing it to fund a 7 I truely longed for. I love the look of natural stained guitars though.......)
7th Guitar= Dean Rust Razorback Tribute (When Dimebag announced his return to Dean and the new lineup he was bringing I couldn't have been more excited. After his untimely death came the release of the new line....... My wife was the one that pointed it out and she and I both loved it. When I got the first quote I nearly choked and that dream was gone. Not too long after, dealer Carlino Guitars noted that he was getting these guitars very frequently and for a pretty decent price, so I called him up and his pricing was almost $2000.00 less than I had been quoted locally. So after much saving and deliberating, I got it and can never let it leave my hands. Absolutely stunning and the tone/feel is indescribable.)
8th Guitar= '06 Ibanez K-7 Firespeak Blue (Swaped bridge pup for Dimarzio D-Sonic which I will replace with something else. I cannot boast enough about this guitar. The first time I showed my wife a picture of this guitar like 4 or 5 years ago she said, "you should own this one." Not because of my love for KoRn, but because it's a great looking guitar and was pretty close to "my" specs. Once I heard Ibanez was going to discontinue this model, I contacted the Ibanez Rep for Canada and had him check with all his dealers to find me one. He did and got it. Honest to god, I will never get rid of this guitar. If anything I WILL buy the Blade Grey once monies are better.)
9th Guitar= Ibanez RG2228GK (I came across this guitar by fluke @ a local dealer who had one, sitting in his warehouse, unwrapped and fresh off the delivery truck. I played it and my bandmates wouldn't let me leave without it. I bought it and love this guitar to death. Don't really want to change anything about it..... But am curious about the pups, as the EMG's do sound a little stale to me from time to time......)
Next= Who knows......... The Blade Grey K-7......... Ibanez RG2077XL........ the new Ibanez RGA7 (depending on specs)......... Caparison Dellinger 7........

Time will only tell......


----------



## wannabguitarist

1. Nicely used Yamaha EG112. I beat the living hell out of that guitar and it kept on playing. Eventually stripped it and stained it a dark blue with a dark brownish purple walnut ply pickguard and trem cover. Plays great and sometimes felt better than the Epiphone I bought later. Currently disassembled for soldering practice and possible de-fretting

2. Epiphone Les Paul Classic limited edition, first guitar I bought for myself and probably the first big purchase for myself in my life. Bought a year after I started playing during my "LP's are teh best guitars in the world" phase, and I babied the hell out of the thing. I lucked out and got a really good one. I still haven't played an Epiphone that compares to this one and the quilt veneer is beautiful. I added Burstbuckers and a Graphtech TUSQ nut. Currently selling to fund my eventual moving out later this year and it's not really my thing anymore.

3. Ibanez AEG20E. First acoustic, only acoustic. I want a new one but that'll have to wait until this one dies. It's been through lots of beer spills, sand, wet/hot environments, and has even been used to hit a few drunk people you can't tell its been abused and it still plays great, turned me on to Ibanez.

4. Ibanez RG320, bought this on a whim. I got a nice paycheck, was on craigslist, and had nothing better to do. I didn't think the guitar was pretty or anything, I was just a Vai fan and wanted a FR. Played it for about a week before I took it apart and started my project. That was well over a year ago and the only thing original left on the guitar is the body, and the project still isn't done Stay tuned

5. Ibanez RG7420, started listening to Dream Theater and Unearth and decided I wanted a 7. I also wanted a playable Ibanez so it seemed like the right thing to do. I missed an opportunity for a local one for about $250 and gave up the search for about 3 months. I spent a weekend in San Luis Obispo and ran into an old friend from high school that happened to be the guy that bought the 7420 I was looking at. My hungover ass played that thing for about 2 hours and I decided I need one. A few months later I ended up on here and bought one. My favorite guitar, currently has a tremol-no and a Blaze Bridge/AN neck (soon to be replaced with Blaze neck). I have soome plans for this once I finish my other RG.

6. LTD M-207, won it on Ebay for $170 after shipping, sold it for $360 shipped a month later. About $180 in profit after strings and cleaning supplies.

Next purchase? I think I'm gonna go for that beat up COW7 that's been in the Sacramento Guitar Center for god knows how long


----------



## yellowv

Hmmm lets try this.

1)Crappy beginner guitar from Sears when i was like 9. - Sold
2)Mako LP knockoff - Sold
3)Kramer Stryker - Sold
4)Some Washburn with HSS and a Floyd (all I can remember) - Sold
5)Ibanez 7620 - Sold
6)LTD Alexi-600 - Returned for Loomis
7)Loomis - Own
8)Floyd Rose Discovery - Own
9)Caparison Horus - Own
10)OLP Petrucci - Own

I think that is all of them.


----------



## gaunten

guitar 1: encore stratcopy for about a 150$ including a mini fender amp 1*10" or something like that (still have the Amp, sold the guitar shortly after I got my..

guitar 2: Fender stratocaster mexico lefty, new
got it fitted with a seymour duncan pretty quickly (this was made long before I new anything more than the fact that a humbucker sounds better for metal than standard fender pups, so I don't know the model, but it's singlecoil sized)

guitar 3: Dean ML79 FBD dimebag tribute lefty, new.
my first buy of ebay, got a pretty big chip of wood missing next to the LFR in it when I got it which dissapointed me, but at least the company paid me back 150$. this is still my main guitar for gigs three years later.

guitar 4: Dean Budweiser commercial guitar, found it in a small "old guitars and stuff" shop in stockholm when I was visiting, didn't have much money at the time so I got my mom to pay it for me (think it was about 350$ or less)
I had to restring it to lefty of course, so now it says resiewduB instead
this guitar mainly sucks on all points except it looks pretty fucking beer! so I'll probably leave it hanging on the wall. (used it one time on a gig, and it sounded awful!)

guitar 5: I had a new schecter C7 for a short time, but I had to return it because I had initially ordered a C7 FR, but they kept sending me the wrong guitars, so I got to borrow this, because my retailer understood that I needed my 7 string for my band, since our other guitarist got his C7 blackjack after 2 weeks and I had waited for about 9 months... it played pretty nicely for being designed by EMG pickups.

guitar 6: schecter V7 sevenstring lefty with licensed floyd rose, used... second Ebay guitar, got it with the neck off because of shipping costs (I had at this point never touched a screw on a guitar exept the locking floyd nuts on my dean) got it set up pretty ok anyways, turns out the floyd is completely fubar, if I was to dive bomb from For example A to F, it would return to G or something... and the same for pull-ups
so I had my local retailer lube it up for me, and now it works ok. pickups suck though.
duncan designed.......

guitar 7: Roter custom guitars 8 string lefty.
well, haven't got this one yet, but it's coming soon...


----------



## Aaron

1.Ibanez SA160 -sold
2.Schecter C-1 Elite - own
3.Ibanez RG7321 - sold
4.Schecter A7 - sold
5.schecter 006 deluxe - sold
6.schecter C7 Blackjack - sold
7.Ibanez RG1527 - own
8.Ibanez RG7321 - own
9.Ibanez RG7421 - own

I liked yellowv's method


----------



## gunshow86de

Let's see.......

1) Squier Affinity Stratocaster - great learning tool, outgrew it in about 1 year
2) Ibanez SA160 Started out purple (loved it), then evolved into a poor attempt at Van Halen stripes. Electical tape + sharpie marker + sand paper = disaster. Then I slapped on those old Zakk Wylde signatures the 13-65 or something like that. Needless to say, think Ibanez neck + Heavy strings + my lack of repair ability = fail. I actually tried to file out the bridge and nut slot on the low E with a fingernail file. Needless to say I paid a crap load for a new nut and extensive setup and fretwork. It never was the same. I "sold" it to my roomate for 2 dinners and an bag of.... well you know what.
3) Ibanez AX7221 - Ahh my first 7 string. What a piece of crap. To anyone on these forums that has one, I'm sorry....................... that you own this guitar. This guitar almost turned me off of 7-strings entirely. I'm sure someone on here loves this guitar, well, to each his own I guess.
4) Fender Stratocoustic - meh
5) Yamaha Acoustic - hand-me down from my grandpa. I will never sell this guitar. I almost killed one of my friends when he scratched it. This guitar means alot to me.
6) ESP LTD EX-400 - I finally have a proper metal axe. Love, love, loved this guitar. I almost cried when I had to sell it, but it lead to ..................
7) Schecter Loomis FR!!!! - that's all I need to say about that
8) Gibson SG Special faded - good guitar, a little too vintage for me. My choices; change pickups in SG, or sell it and ................
9) ESP LTD H-1001 w/duncans - I will be ordering this guitar on Friday from DCGL. I finally get another purple guitar!!!!! Purple guitars ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulletbass man

1 Fender bulletbass-Own
2 Ibanez ex160-own
3 epiphone les paul-sold
4 Ibanez RG550-sold
5 Ibanez RG55020th-own
6 Tatay Classical-Own
7 Ltd eclipse-Sold in three days
8 Rg7621-own
9 Rg7620-sold
10 Ibanez SRX500 (currently owned but selling back to original owner)


I've had 4 or 5 guitars that I've fogotten model names or were borrowed for extended period of time. Most of my money has gone into recording stuff and various other instruments such as electric organ, drumset, and about 2,000 into the computer for recording.


----------



## zimbloth

Here I present The List. Red denotes 7-string. There's a story about each guitar, I remember what songs I wrote with each, etc. I loved almost every one of these. I'm not including customer guitars. My newest two are Ibanez 6-strings (RG2610E Prestige & S5470F Prestige).


----------



## Aaron

zimbloth said:


> Here I present The List. Red denotes 7-string. There's a story about each guitar, I remember what songs I wrote with each, etc. I loved almost every one of these. I'm not including customer guitars. My newest two are Ibanez 6-strings (RG2610E Prestige & S5470F Prestige).



Good Fucking lord


----------



## cataclysm_child

Did you just list over a hundred guitars?


----------



## zimbloth

cataclysm_child said:


> Did you just list over a hundred guitars?



I think I'm at about 98. The most I ever had at any given time I believe was 5 though. I just really liked trying new things out. I'm trying to horde more now


----------



## Luvuvibanez

Off the top of my head

Godin Strat Copy
Epi SG
Ibby Saber
Fender Mexi Strat
Ibby Neck through RG
2027
7620
Madiera Double cut
Jem7vwh
Ibby SA
Edwards Alexi V
Fender Acoustic

Some I still have, others I wish I still did.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

1st: BC Rich Virgin 7 (N7 Series)
2nd: Ibanez RG7620BK
3rd: Ibanez AX7521GP
Sold BC Rich
4th: Dean Avalanche 7 (Red)
Sold AX7521
5th: ESP Viper-100
Sold Avalanche
6th: Traded 7620 for Ibanez S7420 (flame top one without waves)
Sold Viper
7th: Traded S7420 for UV777PBK (still regret it too, I fucking LOVED that S)
8th: Found an Ibanez K7 for next to nothing at Sam Ash
Sold UV777PBK
9th: ESP H-200 for $15
Had to sell K7 because of financial issues (biggest regret of my fucking life)
10th: Ibanez RG7321 (all I could afford afterwards)
11th: Samick Ultramatic 2
SOLD Ultramatic 2
12th: Was given a squier strat with a hot rails in the bridge

Basses: 
1st: Kasino 4-String (still have; was actually my first instrument, ever)
2nd: Samick Corsair 5
3rd: ESP B-55
Sold Samick
4th: Ibanez SR505 (one of the best basses I've ever played)
Sold ESP

I also have two mini acoustic guitars that I found and modded one to have a single coil and the other to have a humbucker. They can't keep tune, but they are awesome.


----------



## Gone_in_the_Wires

I got my Ibanez AX7521 in 1999, the cool japanese fella, not the cheaper one later. Definitely don't feel the same. Got my Manuel Rodriguez next and now my Curbow 5 bass...but my first was a Peavey raptor which I still have. It is lulzy as fuck. I want to get a RG or UV or something next to have two guitars. Not much of a collector, spent my money on getting a good amp/effect rig going...which is actually pretty cheap compared to some folks, but alas my job field is dead right now so money ain't as good as I wish, but still, my rig has been the same for a couple years and looks pretty static anyhoogle.


----------



## Scali

The first guitar I had was a nylon string acoustic. I don't recall the brand. I don't have it anymore. At the time I wasn't really into playing. The guitar may have had something to do with that.

Later I started more seriously, first on some borrowed guitars, some Strat copy and later an Applause (budget brand of Ovation) superstrat with locking trem and all. Looked like a Jackson, all black, pointy headstock, sharktooth inlay, and EMG-look pickups. Very nice actually.

Then I bought my own guitar, an Epiphone Les Paul Standard in honeyburst. This was in 1995 I believe. I still have the guitar, and it's been pimped a bit with original Gibson electronics and a graphtech nut. Still plays great, and sounds like a dream.

In 1997 I decided that tremolo's are good, and that I should have my own Superstrat. But since I was spoilt by the Les Paul in terms of tone and sustain, it took me a while to find a Superstrat that could live up to the job. Eventually I found an Ibanez RG570CT. I still have that one, it's basically stock, although things like the 5-way switch, the neck pickup and the jack have been replaced over the years. It all still works and looks and sounds like stock. It's still one of the finest guitars I've ever played.

Then there were the university years... I didn't have a lot of money to spend, and didn't really have any desire to buy new guitars anyway. Both the Les Paul and RG570CT were excellent players and delivered any tone I could want.

Eventually the RG570CT started showing signs of strain, somewhere in late 2006. The neck pickup didn't work anymore in one of the positions. Originally I thought it was the 5-way switch, because it had been flaky before. So I had to order a new switch, which took a while.
When I got the switch, it turned out that the switch wasn't the problem. One of the coils on the neck pickup was dead.
So I ordered a set of DiMarzio pickups (ToneZone, Blue Velvet, PAF Pro). It took ages for them to arrive. In the meantime I only had the Les Paul to play on, and I started to miss the tremolo and single-coil sounds. So I started looking around for a replacement.

There was only one guitar that I could think of, that would be able to take the RG570CT's place: the elusive Gibson M3. I had been fascinated by it ever since I saw it in a Guitar World review.
It would combine the Gibson tone and sustain with the RG's versatility.
When I originally bought my RG, the M3 was out of production, and I had never actually seen one in a shop anyway. And I probably could not afford it if I did.
But now I started looking on Ebay, and found that they didn't cost all that much secondhand, and on the second try I got myself an M3, in early 2007.

However, the M3 wasn't in the best possible state. Everything about the guitar seemed original, except for the volume/tone knobs. It was playable, and all the electronics worked, but that's about it.
The locknut was shimmed with some sandpaper, which gave a nasty cracking sound when you did a divebomb on the trem, because the locknut wasn't fully stable.
The frets were almost completely worn down, and the fretboard (maple) had been poorly refinished.
So I dropped the guitar off at my local luthier to have the neck refretted and refinished.

All this took a very long time, and the RG still was sitting there waiting for its pickups, not in a playable state.
So again I found myself with only the Les Paul.

I got fed up with all the troubles that the RG and M3 were giving me, so I decided to just buy something new and reliable, after all, it was my birthday. So I fell for the shiny ball-bearingness of the ZR trem on the S-series. I tried the S7320 because I had never owned a 7-string, and wanted to see what it would be like. I was amazed by the powerful sound, and decided to go for the S7320 rather than a regular 6-string S. It was now late 2007.

Then someone told me they were looking for a Superstrat-ish guitar with a good tremolo system and all. So I went looking on Ebay again, and found a great deal on a Yamaha RGX Standard. A friend of mine owned an RGX312, and I was always amazed by how well it played. I knew this would be a good guitar, probably better than an Ibanez RG in the same price range. And a better looker to boot.
So I said "Do you like this guitar? If so, I can buy it for you now, give it a proper setup and fix anything that needs to be fixed, and then you can buy it off me when you have the money". I got the green light on that one, so I got the guitar. I didn't need to do a lot of work on it. It had apparently not been played much, it was pretty much mint. All I had to do was clean and polish the frets, and put new strings on. The guitar met my expectations: it was built well, and was a really nice player. The stock pickups were not too spectacular, but that was to be expected at this price.

Anyway, because that person had suddenly lost interest in the guitar (and was now looking at Fender Strats, ewwww, the Yamaha looks much better, and is a better overall guitar than your average Standard Strat, and that at a lower price), I pretty much got stuck with it.
So I figured I'd make the best of the situation... I'll throw in some new pickups (I wanted to try out some EMGs anyway, but didn't want to 'mutilate' any of my other guitars, because I liked them just the way they were). With some good pickups, the guitar might be easier to sell, and if I can't sell it, perhaps it would meet my standards tone-wise and be a nice guitar to keep. So it's still for sale now, but no interest so far. I like the guitar but I don't play it much. It's just 'more of the same' for me.

In the meantime the RG received its DiMarzio pickups, but I didn't really like them. Perhaps because I now had the S7320 and the M3, which both have more powerful pickups... or because the stock pickups just had a bit more 'oomph' to them. But to me, the guitar just didn't have that x-factor anymore. I rarely touched it.
Eventually I started looking on Ebay for a stock pickup. It seemed easy to come by. So I figured I'd buy a new stock pickup, and take the DiMarzio's out and sell them. Then I'd get some of my money back, and if I had not been mistaken about how I remembered my guitar, I'd get that x-factor back.

Turns out I was right, I only had to play two notes after I put the original pickups back in, and then I knew it: Welcome back!
I've sold two of the three DiMarzio's now, the Blue Velvet neck pickup is still for sale.

On another note the M3 caused a few more headaches... When I got the guitar back from the refret, the sandpaper under the nut (which I wasn't aware of until then) no longer seemed adequate. The new frets were so much higher, that I got buzz on the first fret. So I ordered some locknut shims from Schaller (the tremolo was Schaller-made). These took months to arrive, which was very frustrating. I tried to make the guitar playable by cutting a shim from cardboard, but now it was sitting too high. I didn't want to bother so I just waited for the shims to arrive, not knowing it would take this long.

Then when the shims finally arrived, I could get the locknut to sit at the proper height at last, and I got rid of the nasty cracking sound during divebombs to boot. The guitar felt more stable in general, and the tone seemed to have improved aswell.
But now I noticed that I had overlooked something else: the saddles were pretty worn, and what's worse: worn unevenly. I couldn't get the action right on the guitar, because the saddles couldn't match the fretboard radius.

So I had to order new saddles. I thought I'd be smart and not go Schaller this time, because of their insanely bad supply. So I opted for Graphtech ones. They arrived pretty quickly, but it was one big disappointment. I put them on, and when I wanted to install the first string, the saddle just cracked right away, before I even felt any resistance. They had made the entire saddle out of that graphite material, which is much too soft for a locking saddle. This was just never going to work.
So, I had to send them back and give in to Schaller and its insane waiting time again.

A few weeks ago, they FINALLY arrived, and now for the first time in over a year, the guitar is finally in good playing order. The tone is just great, it's everything I expected, and more. And the playability is awesome. I have played so many guitars over the years, and basically didn't really expect any guitar to ever be a better player than my trusty old RG570CT, but finally there it is: the Gibson M3. The most playable guitar I've ever had my hands on.

You can find movies featuring all the guitars on my Youtube page: YouTube - Scalibq's Channel


----------



## piccoblade

My first ever guitar was one of those cheap no name strat copies with a small amp. Probably didn't cost more than $200 for the pack. Anyway, after years and years of playing it I had to start replacing parts, and then one day I got bored and decided to make it look like this:






The green knobs DID match before, but I used two of the lighter green ones for an upcoming project.....

For my first REAL guitar I wanted a 7, and found this in MINT condition on ebay for less than $900 with an Ibanez case in Sydney... Needless to say I paid cash that very day for it. The music store where I was working at the time had a Blue one on sale for almost 3 grand!!!! This was only last year. 







The guy really didn't want to sell it but had some bills to pay or something... It was fucking MINT. It even smelt new! I sold this to one of the guys in my band about a month later as he needed a live backup for his Universe. Sold for $900.

Took that $900 and found THIS on ebay... 






MINT 7620 with Universe case. 

A few months later I wanted to get it swirled, so I sent it off to ET guitars for a make-over.

In the meantime I found another guitar I wanted on ebay aswell. This one was from the States but the aussie dollar was kicking ass for a while there, so I still got it dirt cheap... The swirl came back at the same time so I had 2 new toys to play with:






COW 7 Silverburst - and the Swirl 7620 w/ Blaze pickups.

The store I work at had a Black COW7 on sale for $1200, I got the Silverburst one for $700 shipped from the states. 

Not a bad collection for a drummer I reckon!!


----------



## svart

Don't have pic of them all, but in the past there were:

Bc rich warlock
Jackson ps-3
Jackson rhoads ex
Ibanez jem 777
Ibanez jem 7vwh
Jackson ke-3 transparant blue
Jackson rr-3 crimson swirl
Jackson ke-3 eerie dess swirl 
Jackson ke-3 crimson swirl

the last of those was sold off when I bought my last:

Jackson ke-7


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Okay! HERE GOES!

I took up classical originally (when I was 7... gogo parents), and I've had a fair few classical guitars and acoustics so I'll stick to electric stuff here!

When I was 12 I got my first electric, an Epiphone Les Paul Special II - proper piece of shite that was! Played that for a couple of years, then bought a japanese Jackson Fusion Pro when I was 14... it's been progressively upgraded since then with an OFR, new pickups, sustainer... currently in pieces though needing a rebuild.

I got a RG550 a year later, which I then sold after about 8 months to put some money towards a JEM (the 7DBK, black finish). Just after New Years in 2006 I made the move to 7s and bought a RG1527, which I subsequently sold to put a downpayment on my first KxK (SII-7 on the $999 deal). 

Got that last summer, bought a Parker Fly Classic in mahogany last autumn, and put in another KxK order ($1499 deal) which arrived a few weeks ago! \m/ In the time between ordering and delivery, I also bought another RG1527, sold that and the JEM, ordered an Agile Intrepid Standard 8 and bought a Moser MVi off here, which I'm trading with a mate for his identical Moser MVi which has a Floyd on it - sorry, just don't like non-recessed tune-o-matics really.

Currently I've got the Jackson (in pieces), Parker Fly Classic with Bareknuckles, KxK SII-7 with EMGs, KxK SII-7-27 with Bareknuckles, Moser MVi and an Agile 8 string on order.

Quite a few guitars, no?


----------



## GazPots

Well it all started when I was 15/16 with a shoddy Westfield Stratocaster copy which was essentially as much use as a cheese grater. It was originally bought for my older brother but the whole family seemed to have fun bashing out some "chords" but I was the one to actually sit down and play on it more and more until I was hooked. From then it was only a matter of time until I bought something new. I loaned this to a friend to mod and never heard back from him. Last time I heard it was covered in a fur finish or something. 









At this point I was amazed by Mark Tremonti of then "Creed" fame and his gorgeous PRS Singlecut model. Now being the cheapskate I am and the fact Ive never seen the USA version of his signature in the UK never mind Scotland I opted for the PRS Tremonti SE model which was actually a very nice guitar at the time and I continued to abuse this for a few years until I started working a job and getting money for myself. All was well until I abused it a bit too far and dropped it a lot and fucked it about. Suffice to say I sold it a few months ago after years of loyalty. New owner seemed to love it so all is well. Here its shown with my current amp (which I didnt have at the time).








After the PRS I fell in love with Les Pauls and one day I was in a music store in Glasgow and saw a red Epiphone LP hanging on the wall. Having enough cash to buy it I walked out the store with it right away. Totally impulse buy but I loved it and still do. It is still pretty much in mint after about 3 years of ownership. I won't be selling this one as its just too good (in my eyes) to ditch. This one furthered my LP passion even further.








A few months later I wandered into another music store in Glasgow and once again I noticed another Epiphone Les Paul that caught my eye. This time it was a stranger colour. I mulled it over after returning home. The next morning I ventured in and bought it after a short play. I returned home with a brother to Ol Red. Here is what I call Seaburst. In reality it is "translucent blue". I eventually sold this to a band mate who still has it and most likely will keep it for a long time. Nice to see its still around if I want a shot. 








By this time Les Pauls were all over my mind yet I couldnt justify another one. Then I thought about going over to 7 strings. I originally wanted an Ibanez UV777BK but couldnt afford it for a while so I bought another Epiphone LP to tide me over till I could get the Ibanez. Except this Les Paul had a slight difference. That would be the Low B string 








Next up I fell for the 7 string awesomeness and finally had enough to buy an Ibanez UV777BK which had the amazing gadget that is a Lo Pro. That thing kept me entertained for hours just making silly noises I never could do before on a hardtail. To this day it still serves as my very good backup guitar and will take a lot of punishment.








By now I had been bitten by the Ibanez bug and as such wanted a tremolo based 6 stringer with 24 frets (as I needed the extra 2 frets for the music Id written). Enter the infamous RG and maple combination of the RG550!!!! This is one of my main practice guitars as its just too easy to play. Sneeze beside it and itll play a note. 








Since I had the 6string/7string/hardtail/trem bases covered the next item on my list was a baritone! By this time I was using ebay and I was noticing a lot of poorly worded but rather suspicious looking auctions (you know the type, 4 words and a few tiny pics). Well I found an auction for an Ibanez baritone. From the pictures I could see that it was dark blue and had binding and that I was a 7 string baritone. I wasnt really sure what model it was but for the money it looked alright in the horrid pictures. Sure enough I paid £360 for it and when it came I was astounded. With a bit of digging I found out I had purchased an Ibanez RG2077xl. Result!!!!!! Its not often you bag a rare model in mint condition for fuck all money. 








Next up I wanted a 7 string hardtail with 24 frets yet I didnt want to spend money if I could help it. Cue a cheap RG7321 I scored off ebay for not a lot. I did panic as the seller fucked up the process but eventually it arrived. Its an alright guitar Id say. I still own it but its unrecognizable now as its metallic silver and has chrome hardware awaiting it with decent dimarzios ready for installation. One day itll be finished but its as few months off at the moment. 








By now I was loving the electric side of things but was rather pissed off that whenever electrics werent available I had no way of playing my music acoustically. After a bit of digging I found out that Ibanez made a 7 string acoustic. Cue many days of waiting for one to appear on ebay. Eventually I found one and bought it. Sure enough it arrived and was great. Not super high end by any standard but good enough for a shredder like me to enjoy playing.








Here were past the half way point of the quest for new guitars. However I still was lusting after a high end 7 string that was as rare as rocking horse shit. I really wanted a J custom RG7-1 DBK. Alternatively known as a RG8527 by many (which is wrong as thats a different model btw ). Anyways, one eventually turned up in the UK (I didnt want to import but I will in future if I see another) and I bought it. Sure, it has some dings and is not mint in anyway. But it is lovely and plays like butter. Most of the damage is on the back so to the audience it appears to be in good condition. I usually take this to play in my band but I think Ill retire it for home use for a while and let it rest while I use another. Im sure a few will like this one. 








Now began the elusive quest for a 7 string piezo. I spent a good amount of time searching for a nice (non fucked) uk-based 2027 but failed. So I decided to spend my money on a 6 string version instead. Enter the Ibanez RG2120x. Lovely and rather rare I hear. Plays pretty well but needs new pickups rather badly. However the spaghetti junction wiring in the cavity scares me .








Now this item I blame on this forum. Had I not stumbled on the Extended Range forum I wouldnt have known or bought this item. So basically youre all fuckers. . Anyway, it was an RG2228 which is otherwise known as the 8 string which is great for instantly mind fucking 99% of people who enter my house. I love it yet it takes a while to get used to it. One day Ill be 100% comfy with it but not quite yet. 








And now we have the penultimate guitar which was one I was after for a while. I ended up just buying from the USA for this one and as such was able to find a rather minty one. This one was previously modded to pretty much what I was aiming to mod it to anyways! Two birds with one stone is the term.  This one is a keeper yet for a live show Ill be busting it out to see how it fairs. So far it plays damn fast. 








And now we hit the final one of this story. Which is a brother to my earlier Epiphone Les Paul 7. This ones the exact same except for a different flame. I bought this as I was selling me previous one to a band mate who is infatuated with Les Pauls to a higher degree than me. . While I dont really use this one I do like it and couldnt see myself selling in the future as I love it too much . Here it is shown on the left.







And with that the 6 year quest comes to an end. However as we all know that irepressable urge that is GAS will eventually arise once more.


Time will ultimately tell..




Gaz


----------



## Pablo

Well, I'm not as bad as some of you guys! I think I might just show this thread to my Mrs. 
The guitars written in red have been sold/traded in to feed my GAS. Most of the pics have been stolen off the web as I simply don't have pictures of my old guitars.

1) Vester Jazz Bass copy... 
Bought to me as a present from my parrents. Surprisingly decent bass, that I still do all my bass stuff on.

2) Horrendous EBMM EVH copy. 
Made from plywood, chewing gum and dental floss. Terrible single locking trem, microphonic PUs and razorblades for frets. This was the first guitar I ever bought for myself... and my decidedly limited funds only bought this beautiful _looking_ nightmare of an instrument. I still have it though 

3) Lag The Beast Custom bought used. 
Same as this - only painted black




French guitar maker Lag truly made some amazing instruments back then. Mine had a basswood body painted black with a maple neck and fretboard. The specs and playability of this thing was simply was simply amazing: Schaller Floyd Rose, Seymour Duncan '59 in the neck, DiMarzio Tone Zone in the bridge and a Van Zandt single coil in the middle.


4) Ibanez S-470KA SOL. 
Man I loved this guitar! Extremely light weight with a beautiful flamed koa top over the mahogany body. Loved and played it to bits but as is always the case, the terrible LoTRS-II trem didn't survive... Maybe I should have replaced the trem...

5) Fender Ritchie Blackmore Strat.



Another excellent guitar. Seymour Duncan Quarter Pounders sounded bloody brilliant and the look and feel of this thing really rocked. A fun fact: these excellent Japanese Ltd Edition signature models were built at the Fujigen factory on the same assembly line as the best Ibanez guitars... Like my koa topped S-Series and my

6) Ibanez JPM100 P3.




IMHO this was the last Ibanez with a really nice neck - nice and round and not too wide. Great tone, great trem, great playability and... '80's graphics!!! What's not to love??? Well, I ended up getting tired of Floyds so I bought an

7) Ernie Ball MusicMan John Petrucci. 
Almost like this one:




I think I was one of the first people in Denmark to get one of these - I ordered it as soon as it was announced. I never liked piezos, so I avoided those... Hated the shield inlays, so I went for the small dots. But I had to get a matching headstock! Build quality truly was a step or two up from Ibanez a brilliantly built guitar... Sadly, I had hoped for a MusicMan with the excellent JPM neck shape and this neck went more the direction of Ibby's Wizards so after a while it had to go to fund

8 + 9) Malmsteen Strat in Vintage White and Malmsteen Strat in Sonic Blue




My vintage white YJM is still my main 6-string and I love everything about it... except the 21 fret fingerboard. I changed the HS-3 in the bridge for an Air Classic. It really is a brilliant, _brilliant_ guitar. I loved the YJM so much that I never touched my MusicManand hence I decided to sell it to finance a backup YJM. With the crazy prices on MusicMan guitars in Denmark, I actually managed to get enough cash from my MusicMan to both fly to the States _and_ pick up the sonic blue YJM. Sadly, my sonic blue never really got the love from me it deserved, so it had to go.

10) Ibanez RG2EX2




Bought this guitar on a whim on one of my trips to NY... It was only $299 at Guitarcenter, sounded decent and DiMarzios are cheap in the STates  I rarely play this guitar... But there's NOTHING wrong with it and the Steve's Special Air Norton combo IS a classic.

11) Pablocaster Custom
Found a bolt on Carvin neck with locking Sperzels _real_ for virtually nothing and built a weird-shaped custom around it. Funky HHS PU combo (DiMarzios I had lying around), scalloped ebony board and a toxic green finish sets this guitar apart... I actually enjoy it quite a bit!

12) Ibanez HRG72-SOL




My first 7 and absolutely not a bad choice... after I changed the PUs, that is! It now sports a DiMarzio Blaze Neck in the bridge position and a PAF7 in the neck. I really like this guitar, but I really haven't been playing it much since I got my

13) Carvin DC727c




I got Carvin to do pretty much all that I wanted on this one and it truly is a brilliant guitar. I had DiMarzios in it for a while, but actually went back to the stockers  I know, I'm probably one of the only guys here that actually like Carvin's PUs. I wrote that Carvin did _"pretty much"_ all that I wanted... What they wouldn't do was to scallop the beautiful birdseye maple fretboard, but as I'm writing this, my Carvin is with one of the best luthiers in Denmark to get this minor quibble sorted.

On order: 7-string Strat in Loch Ness Green. Alder body, scalloped maple neck, Rio Grande PUs and Hipshot trem... This will be one bad MOFO once it arrives!

That's it... I think 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## TMM

I stopped counting at 50, and have pics of most... wouldn't be good if I posted


----------



## heffergm

eske said:


> 13) Carvin DC727c
> I had DiMarzios in it for a while, but actually went back to the stockers  I know, I'm probably one of the only guys here that actually like Carvin's PUs.



I don't quite get it either, but the stock Carvin pups I had in my original all-mahogany 727 I tossed for Blaze's. Now with my second Carvin, I've kept the stockers. And a/b'ing them with the Blaze's, there's a lot more similarity than differences.


----------



## cataclysm_child

GazPots said:


> Having enough cash to buy it I walked out the store with it right away. Totally impulse buy but I loved it and still do. It is still pretty much in mint after about 3 years of ownership.



Nice post man. I love to just have the money, haha, I always buy at a loan and then have to pay it back again, and that really sucks!

And how you got that 2077... Not even funny! I paid twice as much for mine, haha!


----------



## Benzesp

Kronpox said:


> pics or it never happened
> 
> edit; is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so, win.


 

Yea, there she is


----------



## sworth9411

#1 &#8211; Gibson Gothic SG Satin Black _Cracked Neck at a show&#8230;gone forever_
#2 &#8211; Fender American Stratocaster Tobacco Burst _Traded for Ibanez Saber Below_
#3 &#8211; Ibanez Saber Dark Metallic Green _Gave to my Neighbor in NM he was 14 and couldn&#8217;t afford a real guitar_
# 4 &#8211; LTD H-307 Gray _Stolen at a show in Connecticut_
#5- LACS Ibanez S series in Dark Pewter (I didn&#8217;t even know what that meant at the time&#8230;.wawaaa&#8230 _Stolen at the same show&#8230;_
#6 &#8211; 1997 Ibanez RG7620 Black _Still Kicking&#8230;._
#7- ESP Stephen Carpenter Baritone 7 _Sold after lost an endorsement_
#8 &#8211; ESP &#8211; Viper 1000 in Camo_ Sold after lost an endorsement_
#9 &#8211; BC Rich 1992 American Iron bird _Sold Just recently as it was a project for about three years that I never managed to make progress on_
#10 &#8211; Ibanez RG550 Desert Yellow _For Sale Currently_
#11 &#8211; Ibanez UV777 _Still alive and kicking&#8230;_
#12 &#8211; Shecter something it played so bad received it as a gift and returned it the next day&#8230;.(sorry I&#8217;m sure some play great just not for me&#8230
#13 &#8211; Jackson Dinky Seven (real cheap but played great) _Sold Just recently&#8230;_
#14 &#8211; Frankenjem Project&#8230;(will post pictures soon) (waiting for the neck to arrive as well as hardware).


----------



## GazPots

cataclysm_child said:


> Nice post man. I love to just have the money, haha, I always buy at a loan and then have to pay it back again, and that really sucks!
> 
> And how you got that 2077... Not even funny! I paid twice as much for mine, haha!



I'm of the "if i don't have enough cash in the bank to buy it don't bother" school of though. Hence i save up before i usually make a purchase. On that day, payday had just came about so i had enough for a LP shaped treat. 



As for the 2077xl, i've had offers to buy it of well over double what i paid for it. Shame (for them) that its staying put.


----------



## maliciousteve

1st - Squier Strat. I really wanted an LP copy but this was cheaper and I still have it. Glad I got it really because it fueled my love for Strats.

2nd - Washburn Dime333. I had been playing 2 years and I saw this in a shop randomly one day. It was going for £300 and my parents bought it for me for christmas in the end. I would of had it longer but my sister knocked it over and broke the headstock. I repaired it and part exchanged it for my...

3rd guitar - Fender 68 Reissue Strat. I looked around the shop and saw this hanging on the wall. I loved the look of the big headstock strat because of Malmsteen and Hendrix. To me back then it played and sounded great. I still have it and play it alot. Changed the bridge pickup to a JBjr then recently a Hot Stack. Had it refretted with 6100 frets and modded the tone controls. I love that guitar

4th - Washburn Dime2st. After missing my old dime, my parents bought me this for a birthday. I later changed the bridge to an OFR and put in SD and Bill Lawrence pickups. Neck heavy as hell and in the end I sold it without the OFR to pay for something else, not sure what it was.

5th - Jackson RR3. I'd been wanting a RR since I got into Ozzy. It sounded and played great to me at the time and got it for a birthday. Changed the bridge pickup to a X2N and put in the OFR and used that for years. Sold it to fund something else but I don't know what that was either.

6th - Washburn WG587V. A (ex)band mate suggested this to me because his brother could get them dirt cheap because he worked for their distro company. Changed the bridge pickup to a BKP Warpig and used that for about a year till I sold it to fund...

7th - Feline/Ibanez Universe. I saw it, loved the look and paid for it from money from my first full time job. It never played right to me and later sold it for less than half what I paid for it because I was unemployed and needed the money.

8th - Ibanez RG1550FM. I loved this guitar. It was a spot production guitar made for one year and it looked gorgeous. I changed the pickups to 2 BKP Holy Divers and it sounded amazing. I sold it to fund another RG (more later) and I really really regret selling it.

9th - PRS Standard 24. I had alot of money at the time from working so much so I bought this on impulse. It was the best playing and sounding PRS I ever touched/heard. I had this for a couple of years and sold it recently because tastes have changed and needed the money. I'm sure I'll regret it because it was lovely.

10th - Fender Strat w/ scalloped frets. I bought this to cheer myself up and I had alot of money. Played great and sounded great. I sold it because I never really played it. Later found out it was a parts guitar, I got screwed on that one.

11th - Jackson COW 7. I had sold an ENGL Powerball and with the money, bought myself this. I was looking for a 7 but never knew I'd find this. It's still a fantastic guitar. Sounds and plays great.

12th - Ibanez RG USA Custom. This was the model with the Music Of The Sphere graphic. I'd always wanted one and sold my last RG to fund this. When I got it, it was in shit condition (guitar village are liars). Never stayed in tune, even with new posts and bridge. The neck was from a RG750, not a USA custom (which guitar village also failed to let me know). I sold it in the end because it pissed me off too much and it funded my next guitar...

13th- LTD SC207. This was for a backup to my COW7. My girlfriend bought me this and I paid her back for it. Still got it, still play it alot. Not as good as the COW7 but a decent guitar anyway.

14th - Woah, alot of guitars aye? Carvin DC135T. After selling the PRS, I bought this with lots of money left to spare. It's amazing, the best guitar I've ever played. It's so comfortable. Recently added a D Tuna, just waiting to get some money in to get a Tremol No for it. I can't see myself selling it. I play it more that my 68 Strat!.

There is one more guitar, *15th* an Ibanez SZ320. I bought it as it was cheap. I don't remember when I bought it and for some reason I sold it. I got no idea why. I wish I kept it really. 

I forgot! 16th! Warmoth mockingbird. Parts were cheap and felt like it was a good project. Still got the body and neck.


I'll post some pics now

Good luck,lol


----------



## Scootman1911

Damn some of you guys have owned crazy amounts of guitars. 

I started out playing my dad's old Martin acoustic. I don't have a picture at the moment but I'll find one later. He had that for a while and then his friend has his guitar stolen so my dad let him borrow it since he played in the church band. He never got himself a new guitar so my dad just let him keep it 

Then I went out to go get my first guitar which was a Schecter Gryphon. I love that guitar. It wasn't some super expensive guitar or anything but I still love it. It's all stock because I don't have money to mod my guitars 





Then I decided I needed an acoustic so I went out and got a Takamine EG544SC-4C. There's something wrong with it though because the action's all fucked up. I took it into the local shop and they "fixed" it and the action wasn't super high but then a week or two later it back to being high. I don't know what's wrong. Still sounds nice though I need to get some lighter strings for it.





I then wanted a more metal looking guitar and had my eye on the Jackson RR5. Went to Guitar Center started playing around on it was really liking it and then my dad randomly decided to buy it for me. I was sitting there playing it and he asked me if I liked it and when I said yes he told me to come up to the counter with it.





And that's all the guitars I own and have ever owned. Not nearly as cool as your guys' with your crazy mods and customs. Mine are all stock


----------



## Zepp88

maliciousteve said:


>


This picture makes me happy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I don't have pictures of most of them, so I'll just go through them in order:

1) Yamaha steel strung acoustic, from about 1980 or so. I still have this

2) Fender squire hank marvin (i think) model, in any case, it was orange, and I sold it when i got my:

3) BC Rich USA Handmade Warlock (Bernie C Rico made it apparently), black, reverse headstock, floyd and an upturned american flag on the corner. I still have this, although it needs a bit of work at the moment pickups and electronics wise. Very cool guitar though!

4) Ibanez s540ltd in black, awesome guitar, later traded it for a black RG550 i still have. I EMG'd it as well, kind of regret not having this one still...

5) RG something parted together from a 550DY neck, a 450 body, various trems and crap pickups, parted it out and sold the usable bits last year.

6) Custom RG style guitar with an ibanez s series neck (22 frets) RG body shape, mahogony with a flame birch top, monkey grip, EMG's. THis guitar rocked, I loved it as i gathered all the parts and had the body made, it had steel inserts in the neck as well to improve sustain. The thing slayed. It was stolen in 2001 from my house in a break in, i was gutted, and still am in a way 

7) Ibanez UV7BK, was stolen in the same burglary, but got it back 2 years later (strange story), when i got it back, i kept it for a year, swapped the neck on it, sold the old neck, and then sold it on to Jamie (who was then in biomechanical) who still has it. After the neck swap it actually had the most ridiculously low action i've ever seen on a UV, or pretty much anything else.

8) JemBSB bought to replace the custom i had stolen, still have it, although have burnt it to buggery. Owned since new as well. Now has a moloe/blue velvet/breed neck in it, as the evolutions sucked donkey dong.

9) Ibanez UV7BK, to replace the above, still have this one, although it's a bit more battered...

10) RG2027, bought when i discovered credit cards hahahahaha! Found one in london in mint condition, sadly my flatmates turned it non mint when i was on tour, but it's just cosmetic and I don't really mind at all. Currently sporting bareknuckles 

11) PRS 24 in black, used extensively for touring, liked it, but never sounded great, and i sold it when i got my ibanez deal.

12) PRS 24 in silver, as above, sold a year later as didn't like the sound.

13) RG550, beat to hell then, even more beat to hell now. One of my main touring guitars for years.

14) RGT2020 via LACS in matte black. Had the neck profile altered, resprayed, hardware changed etc. Came with LACS serial number, so I am not entirely sure what it is. Sold it to buy a PWH.

15) RG570 in matte black, lasted one/two tours, then got sold end 2004 as it never sounded great. Played well though.

16) LACS RG custom. Got this beginning 2005, have had it ever since, it's not going anywhere.

17) UV7PWH bought from ibanez rules. I love this guitar. It rocks 

18) RG560 in parts with reverse headstock neck maple board. Parted it out to pay for my VHT.

19) UV7BK Silver Dot, sounded good, neck and me didn't get on, so I sold it on.

20) 540s7, now part exchanged for another pwh

21) RG1077XL in black, now sporting a x2n7/custom rewound bareknuckle single coil/Air Norton7, bought last year and travelled round with me across the US.

22) UV7PWH recently acquired.

This leaves me at the moment with:

Warlock,BSB,LACS,2xPWH,UV7BK,2027,1077,rg550,yamaha acoustic I think, unless i've forgotten something i've had...

Ones I still wish i had? The black LACS RG, the black PRS (was nice, just not suited to metal), the s540ltd, but most of all the custom i had stolen from me, as i truly loved that guitar


----------



## Thrashmanzac

no pics, but my first gat was a squier calafornia seris strat, with a dimarzio fast track 2 in the bridge


----------



## Coobanez

1. Squier Precision Bass (traded in for Fender)
2. Kawaii Nylon string acoustic (with about 1 inch action on it  cracked neckjoint)
3. Samick Malibu (later sold to support old amp)
4. Cort X-6 (later traded in to for first Ibanez)
5. Fender Standard fretless bass (later sold to friend to support funds for Xiphos)
6. Ibanez ADX120
7. Ibanez S7320
8. Ibanez XPT707fx

I first started on bass for jazz band in school, but found more freedom with guitar so switched to guitar fully after doing both for about 3 years. This is only over a 5 year period, so not as bad as it could've been I suppose.


----------



## darbdavys

1. Washburn WI64DL (Still owned)
2. Ibanez K-7 (first seven)

pics on http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/65023-ngd-first-7-56k-deemed-false.html


----------



## cataclysm_child

Scootman1911 said:


> Then I decided I needed an acoustic so I went out and got a Takamine EG544SC-4C. There's something wrong with it though because the action's all fucked up. I took it into the local shop and they "fixed" it and the action wasn't super high but then a week or two later it back to being high. I don't know what's wrong. Still sounds nice though I need to get some lighter strings for it.



I've been wanting a Takamine like that for years, and I will get one! ....in a few years....



7 Dying Trees said:


> 7) Ibanez UV7BK, was stolen in the same burglary, but got it back 2 years later (strange story), when i got it back, i kept it for a year, swapped the neck on it, sold the old neck, and then sold it on to Jamie (who was then in biomechanical) who still has it. After the neck swap it actually had the most ridiculously low action i've ever seen on a UV, or pretty much anything else.



Dude, you got to tell me how you got it back! That's really weird! I got a uv7bk today actually, a few hours ago, and I love it already! Like it way more than the uv777 I just sold


----------



## Scootman1911

That Takamine wasn't all that expensive but it sounds nice. I think it was between $450 and $500 although I'm not too positive


----------



## awesomeaustin

1: LTD EX-50, later put in an SD Invader then sold recently
2: Charvel CX290, friend left it over and then forgot about it, alot done to this one:
schaller locking tuners, wilkinson vintage tremolo, USA Washburn Dimebucker bridge pup, black pickguard, kept
3: RG320EX, Later put in an SD Distortion, hated the way it played and sounded. Sold
4: Washburn WG587, first seven, sold
5: LTD M-207, main guitar, OFR, BKP soon!
6: LTD M-155, added an SD Invader, sold recently
7: Kramer Pacer, picked from my music store's junk heap for $25 bucks, currently refinishing!
8: Peavey Predator TR7, great 7 for only $175! getting an SD Sh-5 Custom for the bridge.
9: LTD M-200FM, snagged for $325, getting SD Full Shred's soon!
10: Agile Septor 7, first ebony FB, getting Blackouts soon!

that leaves:
Charvel, M-207, TR7, Septor, Kramer, and M-200FM


----------



## cataclysm_child

Scootman1911 said:


> That Takamine wasn't all that expensive but it sounds nice. I think it was between $450 and $500 although I'm not too positive



First I have to pay back my loan. My gf would kill me if I bought another guitar anyway


----------



## Shikaru

1: a cheap strat ripoff, it's red with a maple fretboard (at least it looks like it), no idea what the body is made of. I've still got it in bits in a box somewhere with the body partially sanded.
2: an Ibby RG370DX, played nice but I knew nothing about floyds back then so I had trouble keeping it in tune. Sold it to some guy locally who sold it on to someone that I know now.
3: an old Schecter Omen-7, not sure how old but it still had the 5/2 headstock shape. Sold it to my friends brother and he takes terrible care of it and hardly plays it. I really want to buy it back, mostly because it was my first 7 and I want to see it taken care of properly.
4: an Ibby RG7620 in Grey Nickel, bought it off Ebay from someone in the US, still got this one.
5: a Jim Deacon acoustic, pretty cheap but it actually plays/sounds really nice. Still got it, but it needs new tuners as I broke one a while ago.
6: an Ibby RG7621WH, bought this off James (MF666) back in 2006. Still got this one, though I think I'm going off the EMGs in it.
7: a KxK Sii-7, from that initial run they did on here, don't plan on ever selling this one as it's the nicest playing guitar I've ever played.


----------



## CentaurPorn

1. Stage Electric ( I have never seen one since)
2. BC. Rich NJ Warlock
3. USA Gibson Gothic SG (Still my main 6)
4 Agile Interceptor pro 25

I have had a few others on the side but never liked them enough to have them for more than a week or 2. (epi LP, Peavey Hollow body)


----------



## distressed_romeo

1) Cheap strat copy from Argos, that was soon sold to get...

2) A slightly better strat copy by Tanglewood, that was later sold to my brother, and brought back a year or so later to turn into a fretless guitar, which I still own...

3) Tanglewood four-string bass. This actually played really nicely, but was later sold to a friend to buy my brother's five-string.

4) Jackson PS2...my first decent guitar. Needed a fretdress when I got it, and the trem was a pile of wank that I eventually swopped for a gotoh unit that rules. Still, my first nice guitar, and one I'm looking forward to playing again when I get home to my parents tomorrow. I want an X2N for the bridge, but have no cash for it at the moment...

5) Dean semi-acoustic. A gift from my mother when I started getting into jazz, in the hope that it'd turn me into Larry Carlton. An awesome guitar, that I often use for open tuned riffs, as well as my fusion stuff.

6) Yamaha acoustic...a birthday present when I started getting into Nick Drake and Jimmy Page. Probably my most played guitar for a loooooong period.

7) Les Paul Standard. Pretty self-explanatory...

8) LTD M207. Pretty self-explanatory. Not the greatest PUs (they were eventually swopped for the Dimarzios I got off Hal), and the trem always sucked compared to my Jackson's Gotoh unit, and is now blocked with a tremol-no. Still, gets loads of practice time logged on it, and sounds sweet with the Dimarzios in it.

9) Yamaha Drop 6 Baritone. Awesome guitar for the price, and will hopefully have an Air Norton/D-sonic combo in the near future. Really great trem unit.

10) Seneca classical. Currently logging in lots of practice on this one, due to my attempts at improving my reading, and current love of old classical guitar studies.

11) Tacoma 12 string. 21st birthday present. Absolutely stunning-sounding guitar. Another one I'm looking forward to playing again tomorrow.

12) Schecter C7 Hellraiser. A pure impulse buy, but one of the best things I've ever purchased. I originally wanted a Stephan Carpenter 'til I tried this, and bought it on the spot.

13) Aria fretless acoustic bass. Brought during a drunken day out with my best friend from uni.

14) Hohner headless. Another impulse buy. Best trem system I've ever tried, and plays and sounds great for the cash.


----------



## awesomeaustin

cataclysm_child said:


> First I have to pay back my loan. My gf would kill me if I bought another guitar anyway



What about your Illustrated 8? How come that wasn't in your (hi)story


----------



## cataclysm_child

^I'm adding it right now! Just didn't have enough time when I made the thread...


----------



## Luan

1st: a luthier custom parker with the parker shape, it's really from my dad but I started with that guitar. and I had a cheap 12 string acoustic.
2nd: ibanez rg270, my first guitar
3rd: takamine acoustic, awesome, but I had still the 270, then I sold it and still used the parker one, and then
4th: ibanez rg1527 fuck yeah


----------



## awesomeaustin

cataclysm_child said:


> ^I'm adding it right now! Just didn't have enough time when I made the thread...



Man, Jesse brought that in to the shop i work to get a hardcase for it, he let me try it out , and man that thing rocks, lucky lucky


----------



## RXTN

I bought my first seven (2027) couple years ago from Finnish eBay, some chick sold it to me. And the another 2027 i bought from Rich via SS.org for 1100&#8364;, not bad!


----------



## Makelele

My first guitar was my moms old Yamaha nylon string acoustic. After about a year or so of playing I got my first electric guitar, which was a Ibanez Gio (which had like the highest action ever). Then 5 or so years ago I bought my Ibanez 540SLTD, which I still own, and love. In February 2005, while I was still just a occasional lurker over here, I bought my first 7-string - a Jackson DX7 (which I also still own).

In September of 2006 I bought my second 7-string - a Ibanez RG2077XL. Which is nice.


Here's a crappy pic of my guitars:


----------



## Scootman1911

cataclysm_child said:


> First I have to pay back my loan. My gf would kill me if I bought another guitar anyway


Hahah yeah paying off your loan would be a good thing to do first. And girlfriends  lol


----------



## MikeH

Technically it goes in this order:
1st-4th: Ovation Pinnacle, Les Paul Custom, Charvel Model 4, and Kramer 700st bass.
Unfortunately this was a very bad day for me. The day my father died.

But as for order of the guitars actually being played:
1st - Synsonics Strat Knock off
2nd - Ibanez RG120
3rd - Ibanez RG320FM (above 4 guitars acquired shortly after this guitar)
4th - Ibanez Prestige S5470SOL


----------



## tie my rope

1st: country man acoustic, still have it. my only acoustic.

2nd: squire strat.. i still play this badboy though, i'll probally never get rid of it.

3rd: gear for music metal x guitar. got this one as a present when i was 13 and hated it to shit. bad pick-ups / bad trem / ply body. except the neck profile was actually pretty sick.

4th: schecter hellraiser fr (sixie) loved that guitar but sold to get my loomis

current: LOOOOOOOOOMISHHHHHH. love this guitar so much, no complaints.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

i can't even start in this thread. i currently have 54 guitars and basses in my possession, let alone what i have gotten rid of!!!!


----------



## Variant

I'm not one for taking gads of photos of... well, anything, so there are quite a few stock / other peoples photos here.



First axe, a shitty *Synsonics Terminator* ("Get to tha choppa!!") with awesomely bad built-in speaker / distortion circuit. Terrible axe, worst tremolo ever, but hey, you gotta start somewhere:





















My first real guitar, an excellent *Jackson Dinky Reverse*, dark metallic violet, excellent maple neck & fingerboard, great sound after switching to a Seymour Duncan JB set: 

*[NO PICS AVAILABLE... BUT IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT IF YOU SEARCH "PURPLE JACKSON DINKY" IN GOOGLE IMAGES YOU GET MICHAEL JACKSON AS A RESULT ]*




Next, came a gaudy orange *Ibanez RG550*, which played wonderfully, but sounded mediocre IMHO... and my neon phase begun :









Then, the hiddiousness continued (seriously, I hate neon guitars, I just kept finding great, cheap guitars that were neon... probably because they were neon ). Anyway, the *Ibanez Jem 777* was awesome as any of the early ones:









Then, thanks to Dream Theater, Morbid Angel, Steve Vai, and not F'ing Korn, I ventured into the world of seven strings, buying one *Ibanez RG7620* and trading "The Migraine" 777 for another. One was tuned to standard, the other a whole step down:













Also, during this time period, I inherited a beautiful *Ibanez Prestige RG3120* from my then girlfriend who owed me a good sum of money. Never played it much though... it sounded too different though my rig to bother with, and it was missing a string. 









I also managed to add one of these babies to my stable, the phenominal and rare *Ibanez SC500N* solidbody-nylon hybrid. It sounded and played so F'ing great:






Unfortunately, all four of the above guitars were stolen when some soulless fucktards broke into my house and jacked all of them. Insurance covered them all, and but the only one I miss and haven't been able to replace is the SC500. 



The rearmenant of my studio began with the addition of a *Conklin GTBD7* Bill Dickens sig model... now subcontra tuned to E0 :









Then came the *Ibanez Prestige RG2228*, promptly tuned down a step to compliment the Dickens one octave above:









Finally, my last (and best ever) guitar purchase was the surprisingly phenomenal *Steinberger Synapse TranScale ST-2FPA*. It simply pwns... and can hang on to a .110 sting tuned to A0 for subsonic devastation  






 Bow down to The Black Oar of Doom, +2 to hit and damage, +5 against emos.




Well, there it is. Dunno what's next.  Time to shut up and play.





.


----------



## King_cactus

First guitar: Tanglewood acoustic
Second guitar: ESP-LTD M-50
Third guitar : Fender 50's reissue stratocaster
Fourth guitar : Breedlove King koa acoustic
Fifth guitar : ESP SV


----------



## cataclysm_child

Variant said:


> First axe, a shitty *Synsonics Terminator* ("Get to tha choppa!!") with awesomely bad built-in speaker / distortion circuit. Terrible axe, worst tremolo ever, but hey, you gotta start somewhere:







Variant said:


> Well, there it is. Dunno what's next.  Time to shut up and play.



I've beent hinking about that myself actually, I just don't know where to start, it's so many striiiiiings


----------



## Diogene303

Ok , 

Here go's with my little collection and how i got started with guitars !

1. Old classical guitar , nylon string rubbish i had when i was six ...in my parents loft somewhere i think!! ....played it for a couple of years !
2. My fathers old Vox teardrop 1960's guitar my first electric when i was 10 (got my first marshall amp then also)
3. Again another vox guitar my dad had .... strat style 1969 
4. A left handed fender 1978 strat black beatup as hell ....made into a right handed guitar
5. A cheap fender strat ...still have this mid 1980's sunburst (parents brought birthday gift)
6. Tokai super strat ...white ...with OFR ...brought second hand ...my first REAL purchased guitar with my pocket money
7. Ibanez RG ..can't remember model ( h/s/s ) config and it had a left trem arm and was like a worn white , also a PINK GTX guitar second hand at the time ...with SD pickups 
8. Charvel guitar with a amazing koa top ( sold it to buy my first expensive guitar in 90's ) wish i'd kept it !
9. Washburn Steve Stevens with graphics ( smashed the guitar in a fight with my father , throw it out the window of my bedroom at the time ) BOY REGRET that even to this day ..plus cost £1300 at the time !
10. Custom shop washburn N4 ...still have this and got signed by extreme in 95/96 ...one of a kind colour/paint job ..... got this with my first good paying job.
11. Fender Richie Sambora strat ...white one , and a cheaper mex one brought at the same time .....
12. A couple of fenders brought in one year ...7 in total , mex and japan ones ( got into working in IT and started then collecting guitars )
13. Not going to list everything as i do have way load's ...but really spent time and money buying guitars over the last 10-18 years and amps working for music companys and getting discounts. 
14. I also collect vintage stuff and bands kit .... I have guitars owned by Richie Sambora , Eddie Van Halen , Jimme Vaughan and one or two others thanks to vintage and rare when they where based in earls court in london. 
15. Only got into using 7 - 8 string guitars two to three years ago now ( remember down tinpan they had the uni's in the 90's ..wish i had got a 7 string back then as i was a big vai fan - what with passion and warfare just come out at the time ) but now have a s7320 and a rg2228

Anyways over the years i've collected and played all my babys ..... I'm tending of late to want some more custom stuff in my collection but my other half will not let me buy like crazy anymore.


----------



## musicman2879

I have had to many 6 string guitars and I just started playing a 7 string about a year ago.. Its taken that long to find a 7 I am comfortable with.. These are the order I got them in..

Six strings-

1. 1981 Peavey T-60 (still got it!!)
2. 1975 Pan classical Acoustic I refinshed (still got it!!)
3. 2005 Samick Greg Bennett acoustic (broken in half!!)
4. 1985 Ibanez X series I refinished (sold it!!)
5. 1968 Yamaha D-120 acoustic (still got it)
6. 2004 Ibanez RG320/FR clean ass guitar (shouldn't have sold it!!)
7. 2007 Washburn Pro custom (shouldn't have sold it!!)
8. 1998 Fender Squier ,my fretless project (still got it!!)
9. 2001 Epiphone SG Special (sold it!!)

7 strings-

10. 2007 Schecter Hellraiser C7 (shouldn't have sold it!!)
11. 2007 Custom Raines 7 string maple/FR (sold it!!)
12. 2001 Ibanez 7620 (sold it!!)
13. 1999 Ibanez 7420 (sold it!!)
14. 2000 Ibanez 7620 (sold it!!)
15. 2005 ESP 207 (sold it!!)
16. 2007 Ibanez S7320 (sold it!!)
17. 2006 Jackson DX7 (still got it!!) my main axe now..

I use the Jackson cause it fits me perfectly.. i gig with it and the Peavey T-60.. I do not have a backup for either!! Hopefully I wont get in that situation at a gig..


----------



## loktide

i've actually kept all my guitars except my first one, which was a crappy samick strat

so, here we go:


1998 - used red-transparend samick strat (sold on '99 or so)


1999 - Ibanez RG3120. bought brand new during a vacation in the US (i used to live in chile at that time). supposedly a twilight blue, which in fact looks more greenish











2002 - Ibanez RG7680-LTD1. Bought brand new on my first year in Kiel, Germany.











2006 - Schecter C7 Hellraiser (black). I ordered this guitar from the US while it was still unavailable in germany. I haven't got many pics of this one actually, but you can see it on on of the rg7680 pics 


2008 - Ibanez MTM1. I bought this guitar as a live guitar for a band i play in. Both PUs replaced by a 81/85 combo. Ebonized fretboard FTW 











2008 - Ibanez RG2228. Just got this guitar last thursday and i absolutely wub it 











that's it


----------



## msherman

Diogene303,
Post pics of that N4 please? I`m pretty sure I made that one


----------



## musicman2879

I like the look of the 8 string.. but to me it was like playing a 2x4...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

1st guitar- Some crappy half-size acoustic thing. I got it when I was eight and never bothered playing it, but I kept it for some reason. When I turned 13 I started playing it again, but then my Dad broke it accidentially.

2nd guitar- Same as above. My Dad bought me a replacement.

3rd guitar- A Jay Turser strat, my first electric. Got it when I was 14 I think, 3 Christmasses ago. I still pick it up now and again. I started sanding down the paint and was going to do a swirl, I sanded all the varnish and stuff off but then I liked the way it looked, so I left it. One day I'll get round to actually soldering the wires back.

4th guitar- A Gould LP type thing. I still have it, but it's going to be sold soon, I don't really need it any more. Still, its served me well.

5th guitar- Ibanez RG370DX. Didn't really think a lot about buying it, I just got it cos I wanted an Ibanez. Now I've sorted the bridge out, I really like it. Once I get a 7, I'll put it in Drop C and give it some white hardware so it contrasts with the black.


----------



## Distortion

First: Simon Strat copy (Chinese) (don't even know if this brand is known by anyone else than me )

Second: 2001 Ibanez Destroyer DTX-120 - Put an SD Invader in the bridge and an SD Distortion in the neck. Very bright sounding guitar but kills to play thrash metal on it 

Third: Dean flying V acoustic - Got it 'cause it looked cool and it's fun to pickup an acoustic guitar from time to time in front of the TV.

Fourth: 2008 Dean Razorback 7 - Fuckin' metal right there 

I still own them all but that strat copy is just sitting in its case with broken strings lol. I still bust out the Destroyer from time to time just for kicks.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

Variant said:


> I'm not one for taking gads of photos of... well, anything, so there are quite a few stock / other peoples photos here.
> 
> 
> 
> First axe, a shitty *Synsonics Terminator* ("Get to tha choppa!!") with awesomely bad built-in speaker / distortion circuit. Terrible axe, worst tremolo ever, but hey, you gotta start somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i JUST got rid of mine bout a month ago!!!!


----------



## Variant

eightballhemhorrage said:


> i JUST got rid of mine bout a month ago!!!!



I "terminated" mine when I got my first real axe. It underwent an acceleration test against the sidewalk... the sidewalk won.


----------



## Bobo

1. Fender Lead 1 - Cheap, used, still have it, and always will. 

2. Some late 80's guitar with what I think would be a superstrat body style. I feel like a dumbass for being a dumb kid who didn't know what he had....and now I really want to know what it was. I want to say it was a Jackson or Ibanez, thinner neck than the Lead 1, red w/ white pin stripe.Think it had a dive only whammy. Got rid of it too soon.

3. Some kinda cheap Telecaster

4. Got serious with a Kramer Pro Axe Deluxe. Still have it, and probably won't get rid of it. 

5. Some kinda cheap used Strat

6. Then many years passed till I got an Ibanez RGT6EXFX

7. ESP MHB-400 (wanna buy it?)

crap pic of Lead1, ESP, Kramer, and Ibby


----------



## auxioluck

Black Fender Dreadnought acoustic
White Mexican Fender Strat
Gibson Les Paul Special
RG7321
RG1527
JPMM7
RG7321
RGA121NT
Vai Acoustic
Ibanez classical, can't remember the model
RG2228
UV777VBK
Schecter Hellraiser 6
RG3120...I think.


----------



## Sang-Drax

1. A Golden Les Paul - that's a Brazilian brand. Craptastic guitar. 

2. '92 Jackson Fusion EX. Once I changed the pickups to EMG's, it started to sound nice. Sold it to finance my 3rd guitar.

3. Gibson Explorer Gothic. Well, as good as Gibsons are. Sold it to finance both my 4th guitar and my POD - which hasn't arrived yet.

4. Schecter C7 Blackjack.

Save for the 1st one, all my guitars were bought used.


----------



## Customisbetter

Im resurrecting this thread as its Epic as hell.

-Squier Affinity in black like lots of kids... Repainted a ton (it was blue once too), replaced everything but the body wood and was ultimately stolen...


















-tried to make an S type guitar but eventually parted it out






From left to right...
-Douglas SI-13. loved that guitar
-Carvin Bolt i made
-Agile Valkyrie Flame top 
-Agile Valkyrie Ash top
-Agile Valkyrie Floyd






-SX tele






-customized SX thinline






- Xaviere Strat. worst guitar i have ever owned.






-ibanez XPT700 (traded for the next two guitars)






-ibanez RG3EXFM1 red flame top gorgeous
-ibanez RG3EXFM black flame top, not my thing











-ibanez RG350DX. Really liked this guitar but i sold it for nothing after buying it new. I tuned it once. played a show with it the day i bought it. Great guitar.






-ibanez RG3EX1 orange quilt top, beautiful






-Fender MIM Strat in Midnight wine with dragonfire active guard. Most brutal sounding guitar i have ever owned. Including hte xiphos.






- Washburn WM-24VF Liked it, but its for sale






-Washburn WG-587. Had a warped neck when i bought it, neck destroyed. currently being rebuilt






Im prolly missing something...


----------



## haffner1

20 years is a long time to remember back. I'm such an old fart. 
1989 charvette - first guitar
1994 PRS custom 24 -
Samick L5 knockoff- 
LTD M-207 - sold
Jackson RR Pro series -sold
Ibanez 270DX- run over by a bagage truck or something
Martin backpacker
Samick Acoustic
LTD B-50
Agile Hornet 7 custom
mini fender strat- bought for my son but I could never convince him to play
Agile Hornet Pro 7 -sold
Some cheap ass 6er I bought in Thailand called "Claven" or something
BC Rich Jr V 7

I'm sure I'm missing at least 1 or 2


----------



## misingonestring

First was this black noname shortscale acoustic I got for christmas a while ago sold that for 3 bucks (I think) cause the neck warped and I had no idea how to work the guitar I never even played the thing just banged on it.

My first electric was an Ibanez RG120 I got as an (unexpected) early birthday present when we went out to get acoustic strings (my brother got a Squier Bullet Strat too)




Currently planning on selling it to buy a new amp

My next guitar was an LTD EC-200QM I was going through a Les Paul
phase and I didn't have the money for a Gibbie and my local music store
had the guitar in stock so I spent all my money on it $400 and that's my
main guitar so to speak.





My next guitar was a 1986 Charvel Model 4 I snagged off Ebay for $325
I was getting back into shredder guitar (even though I cant shred)
and I heard that these old import Charvels were going pretty cheap
so I wanted one (I wanted a model 5 or model 6 with the neck thru
and 24 frets but those were too expensive) I wanted the kahler cause I was curious about the feel.





It needs a setup but I can't afford it right now.

No 7 strings as of yet but Someday.


----------



## kmanick

Shannon said:


> This is no possible way a gear whore like me can answer this.


 
same here
back in the old days
1975 gibson LEs paul
1978 Fender Strat
1980 Gibson ES-336
1982 San Dimas charvel (rising sun graphic OFR maple board)

since I started playing again in 2002
Jackson SL3.
2003 RedCharvel Model 6 
1988 BlueCharvel Model 6 
1988 Red Charvel Model 6 
White OFR Charvel Model 6
Fender Strat with OFR Black maple neck
Jackson SL2H-MAH Trans black soloist 2001
Jackson Snakeskin Strat 1988
(14 San dimas Jackson/charvel Strats I'm not going to list them all)
Fender Strat Plus 1988 Red Maple neck
Charvel San Dimas Pointy Bengal maple board
GMW 2001 Bomber Pilot Strat
GMW 2004 Blue Quilt Maple strat
Ibanez 1987 lawsuit Cherry sunburst les Paul
Jackson custom shop wine red soloist 1988
Charvel GX re-Issue Bulls Eye Pointy 
ESP M-207 seven string/floyd
Schecter hellraiser 7
Custom Shop GMW #G0034
Schecter BlackJack 7
Carvin DC727 Custom shop 7 
stringSchecter Jeff Loomis sig
Ibanez 7620 (1999) Black
Ibanez 7620 Royal blue
Ibanez J Custom 8527 BK
Ibanez 7620 Royal blue


----------



## Winspear

Some of the posts here are just insane 

Squire Strat 

B.C. Rich M7 (Mick Thompson 'signature' - the cheap one with 12th fret inlay only). Thinking of it, this was a downgrade  I thought it was a huge upgrade at the time though because it looked metal 

£70 Stagg acoustic

£50 No brand Stagg 5 string bass copy 

Ibanez SAS32FM TL, my first nice guitar 

Takamine EG460SC acoustic - very nice 

Dean Edge Q6 6 string bass, I have no idea if it's really very or not but it feels and sounds very nice to me and it's my most expensive instrument despite not being a bassist 

And my trusty Ibanez RG7321 with DiMarzios, the only guitar I have modified so far.

Wow, never realised I've owned 8 guitars :O The first 4 are gone.


----------



## splinter8451

First guitar: Epiphone Strat copy in sunburst. Never took any pics of this one  (sold)
---------------------------------
2nd: Johnson Blueburst Dreadnought acoustic I bought for 80 bucks new, I just really wanted an acoustic guitar. Still have it. 





---------------------------------------
3rd: Went through the Les Paul phase like a lot of kids, never really wanted a Gibson though. My parents bought me a Samick Les Paul copy used for Christmas and man it had the lowest action I have ever played and there was never any fret buzz. Eventually sold it once I stopped playing it though. No pics of this one. 
-------------------------------------
4th: Ibanez Artcore. I went to GC for the first time and fell in love with this guitar. I had been looking for a hollow body, I am not sure why though because I only really listened to Avenged Sevenfold and Thrice at the time . My sister loaned me the money for it and I got to take it home  Eventually I sold it to one of my friends who wanted a guitar. Id like to get it back some day. 





----------------------------------------
5th: Schecter C-1 Elite. I really liked this guitar and wish I would not have traded it off. 




---------------------------------------
6th: After watching Once Upon A Time In Mexico I decided I needed a nylon string guitar. So I bought this Alvarez for 50 bucks at a local used store. It was my main classical for a good 3 years it sounds good for 50 bucks. 




-----------------------------------------
7th: The flagship of my guitars, my Ibanez Jem7vwh. I got really heavy into the virtuoso guitar players in high school and told myself I wanted a high end Ibanez. I went to a few stores and played a bunch of Ibanez and this is the one that really fit me the best. So, I spent all my money on it financing it for the next year  Love this guitar. 




----------------------------------------
8th: Schecter Damien 7. Not much to say about this. I really wanted a 7 string guitar so I traded for this and I liked it for a while until the neck started making my wrist hurt. So I traded it for another 7. 




--------------------------------------
9th: Ibanez RG7321. I definitely really like this guitar. 7 strings are for me 




---------------------------------------
10th: Cordoba GK studio. My newest piece of gear. I got this because I decided it was time for a better classical for college. It sounds nice and bright and it plays the nicest out of any nylon guitar I have ever played.


----------



## TheMasterplan

Wish mine was as exciting as everyone else's 

[Sold]First: Guitar Reasearch [No name] 6er - http://images.craigslist.org/3ka3o93ld5O85Sd5R5a130dbfa9b200d71765.jpg

[Sold] Second: Ibanez RG350DX - http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...G350DXWH-76b84d71add00253be4815b0ad2cc531.jpg

Third: Ibanez PF5 Acoustic - http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/quality,85/brand,zzounds/PF5NT-5b497ac1b4bf28651883f89f6a463589.jpg

[Sold]Fourth: Ibanez RG7321 - http://cachepe.zzounds.com/media/qu...RG7321BK-4d1f4bd1cf7fd113cd05ae81560ac367.jpg

Fifth: Lucero LTC 250EC Acoustic-Electric Classical http://images.guitarcenter.com/products/optionlarge/Lucero/478242.jpg

Sixth: Epiphone Les Paul 7 - Picture011.jpg picture by 0Character0 - Photobucket

That's all for now.


----------



## Rick

Mine's pretty easy. 

Started on a 7221, sold it to get a 7421, bought my 7420, won a 7221 in a contest then sold it, sold the 7421, got my Agile then sold the 7420.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Let's see..

1. B.C. Rich Mockingbird Bronze- This was the first electric I ever owned, and I bought it with my own cash from mowing lawns. I dropped some Duncans in it, put some Zakk Wylde strings on it, and tuned it to drop B. Eventually sold it, though.

2. Washburn Dime 333- My guitar teacher owned an Ibanez Roadstar, so I searched pawn shops and small guitar stores to find one, and came across this beauty. It was signed by Darrell and a great price, so I got it. I used it onstage for about a year, but when I joined a band that used 7s, it got relegated to its case. Darrell died four months later, and I've barely touched it since.

3. Ibanez RG350- When I was living on my own after graduating high school, I was at a pawn shop and saw it for $140. I snagged it, and I used it to learn a bunch of Randy Rhoads solos and jam at my apartment. The following year, when I was trying to come up with the money for a deposit for an apartment with my girlfriend at the time, I decided to sell it, along with the aforementioned Mockingbird.

4. ESP/LTD M207- For the first year in my current band, I borrowed our other guitar player's Jackson 7 string. I wanted my own 7 and was thinkin Ibanez, but I was on ebay and found an M207 with red Dimarzio Blaze pickups for $350. I used it for pretty close to a year up until a show we played on tour in Austin, when I discovered just how bad the trem was. I tuned it up before our set, warmed up a little, and stuck it back in its case. When we were about to play, I opened up the case and saw two strings had broken. I swore off trems at that point. 

5. Schecter Hellraiser- Our last show on that particular tour was in Fort Worth, and when I got home, my dad came over to the house with a case in his hand. I opened it up, and there was a Hellraiser. I didn't have much time to jam on it, so the first show with it was an adventure. However, after getting my Universe, I fell out of favor with the neck and traded it for an Ibanez RG1527.

6. Ibanez Universe UV7BK- After trying to decide between a Loomis and a UV, I decided on the Universe and tracked one down. It took me a few months, but once I did, I was in heaven. The neck was incredible, and the Blazes vanquished any not so fond memories I had about them. Unfortunately, needing new tires and fixing up my truck was the cause of its demise, but one day, I will have another, hopefully a PWH or if I'm lucky, a GR 

7. Ibanez Prestige RG1527RB- Acquired it in a trade when I was looking to stick with Ibanez guitars, it quickly became my primary axe. It had blackouts, which I preferred to the blazes and the neck felt a little thicker, but more comfortable than my UV. Plus whatever they use on the back is the bee's knees. However, in an effort to get my hands on a 2228, I decided to sell it. 

8. Ibanez RG7621- The first and only fixed bridge Ibby I've ever owned, I was very pleasantly surprised with it. The neck really didn't differ much, feel-wise, from the Universe I had and the previous owner had installed Blazes, so sound-wise, it was also very similar. I like to play in a couple different tunings, so the fixed bridge was pretty awesome, but in an effort to acquire capital to purchase a new head, I had to sell it. 

9. Ibanez RG2027xvv- Hands down the best guitar I've ever played. When I couldn't find a 2228 to throw my money into, I decided to grab this. The only thing I think could've made it better was a pickup swap, but those stock Ibby pickups weren't the disaster that I was expecting. I tried to trade it for an 8 and failed, but I just sold it last week to pick up a new guitar and a new head. In the end, I'll definitely grab another one, but I think I'll be content with my newest addition. 

Basically, the prevailing theme here is I need to graduate so I can get a good job, and I won't have the gear turnover that I've experienced in the last year. I partly blame this site because of all the amazing things I see people do on here, and it really opens my eyes to try new endeavors. It would be nice, though, if I didn't have to constantly unload gear to acquire new stuff. In fact, I joined this site in December of 2008. I had never picked up more than one guitar in a year, and this past year, I bought 4.


----------



## Sean Babiniec

mattofvengeance said:


> Let's see..
> 
> 
> 9. Ibanez RG2027xvv- Hands down the best guitar I've ever played. When I couldn't find a 2228 to throw my money into, I decided to grab this. The only thing I think could've made it better was a pickup swap, but those stock Ibby pickups weren't the disaster that I was expecting. I tried to trade it for an 8 and failed, but I just sold it last week to pick up a new guitar and a new head. In the end, I'll definitely grab another one, but I think I'll be content with my newest addition.


 
^^^^ I has soon?????


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

1. Old scaled down sized nylon string acoustic. Got it for Christmas when I was 10 (1991) but didn't actually started playing it until I was 13. A bunch of Nirvana covers later I discovered power chords and Metallica. Top of the sound hole has scratches over it. Gave it to my cousin in 98 and it's the only guitar I didn't keep. 

2. Crappy Ibanez copy bought from Philippines as a Christmas present from my Uncle circa 1997. I was stoked to get this as my first electric. It looked good at the time (think RG/JS w/Maple board, 80s 3 toggle switches), but it didn't take long to find out it was so horrible. The Single locking bridge was made of Lead, what looked like EMGs were disgustingly thin, and the neck voluted cracked once I put 10 guage strings on it. I still have this guitar and on Christmas Eve 2007 I had the 'spurt of the moment' and speared the guitar on the ground Yoshiki style. One day I'll get a custom job that's loosely based on this (but with better hardware obviously). 

3. MIJ Ibanez RG470. My first real guitar; birthday present from my mum circa 1999. Still with me, played it in almost every gig I've ever done, and still my favorite guitar to play. The TRS is gone, and the stock pickups have been replaced with Breeds and Red Velvet. 

4. Ibanez Talman acoustic. I started giving casual lessons around 2002 so I needed an acoustic guitar. Got this and I still use it for lessons. 

5. Epiphone Les Paul Studio Gothic. First guitar I bought with my own money, an impulsive buy circa 2005. Walked into a music store, asked to try this out and afterwards the guy says "What are you doing? You're not supposed to put it back!" So I bought it with no regrets. Great guitar for the price, plus I love Les Pauls so having one was essential. I still use this a lot. 

6. Squier Showmaster Strat. Some may consider it a downgrade, but bought it for loose change early 2006. Best thing about this guitar is that it stays in tune extremely well, and for a Squier, it blows most Mexican Strats and can hold well with my friends US Strat Plus. Jammed an Evo in the Bridge and 2 Blue Velvets. Recently I changed the neck to a Virtua Vintage 54. 

7. Ibanez RG (dunno model) w/Double Edge. Birthday present from my sister 06. I use this in tandem with my RG470, another favorite. Came with EMGs, but they weren't for me so I replaced them with Breeds. Still have the EMGs. 

8. Cordova custom Nylon acousitc. Started taking classical lessons seriously so I needed an acoustic. This was a botched custom job that the customer didn't want (different top apparently) so the shop wanted to get rid of it. I talked it down to a cheap price and got it late 07. One of my favorites. 

9. Ibanez XPT700. After getting enough money from Metallica tribute shows, I decided that I need a pointy guitar dedicated to Drop C. Got this during a sale early 2008 and I use it exclusively for my metal band. This is also the only guitar that I haven't changed the pickups. 

10. Ibanez RG1527. Went to Japan late 2008 with every intention of buying a 7 string. Bought this cheap at Kurosawa Gakki in Ochanomizu. Then bought new pickups down the road the very next day. Awesome purchase from an awesome holiday. 

Didn't include my 2 basses, and I've got a SoCal coming soon.


----------



## TheAmazingBlob

1. Epiphone Les Paul Special II - Total piece of crap . Held me over for a few months while I decided I really liked playing guitar and needed a better one. Sold it about a year after I got it to one of my friends.

2. Schecter Damien FR - Bought it new 3-4 months after the Epi. It was a nice guitar, but I eventually got fed up with messing with the Floyd. Swapped out the pickups for Bill Lawrences and then Seymour Duncans. Sold it eventually about 2 years later to another friend of mine.

3. Jackson RR1T - Bought it used for a pretty good price, was my main guitar for a long time. Changed the pickups a few times but never really got along with the tone. Sold it a few years later for the amount I paid for it 

4. Hamer Explorer - (Can't remember the name really, but it was a cheap chinese one). Bought it as a backup for my RR1T, but soon realized I couldn't stand the awful fret access, plus I wasn't getting along with the neck shape or fret size. Sat around in my room for the longest time before I sold it.

5. LTD V-500 - Bought it here on SS.org about a year ago I think. Sounded better and played just as well as my Jackson. Swapped out the EMGs for Dimarzios and now it sounds incredible and has been my main guitar for a while. If this thing had 7 strings I don't think I'd need to bother with any other guitars. Still own it.

6. Custom Mammoth RGA7 - Ordered over 7 months ago, it's going to be very similar to Broderick's first custom Ibanez. I'm not too happy with the builder at the moment, because he originally told me 4-6 months, and I've only heard from him twice since last June (and not at all for the first 6 months), then 5.5 weeks ago told me it'd be 4-6 weeks and I haven't heard anything from him since then either. Bah.

7. Ibanez RG7621 - Bought this because I wanted to get used to 7 strings before getting my custom and I wanted a backup. Nice guitar, but I didn't get along with the neck size or the tone at all. Had it for a month or two and traded it for an

8. LTD H-207 - Got this in a trade for the Ibanez. Plays much more to my liking than the Ibanez, but I'm not terribly happy with the tone of this either. Could be the DS7 and AN7 I've had in both.

At this point I'm almost definitely going to buy an Agile Septor 725 next, and hopefully I'll like it enough to sell both of my LTDs and make some money.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I'm gonna try this again with pictures 

1st: Yamaha EG112, refinished with a blue stain and an oak plywood pickguard (stained dark brown/purple). I took it apart because I was going to de-fret it, never happened.

2nd: Epiphone Les Paul Classic, Guitar Center limited edition. I bought this for myself a few months after getting the Yamaha because I thought that if I was gonna stick with playing I might as well get a decent guitar. Played the crap out of this thing, installed Gibson pups, then eventually sold (in August) it to fund my Agile (which I'm gonna have to return after I get it). I kinda miss it





3rd: Ibanez AEG20E acoustic. Played the hell of this thing, got me laid, got vodka spilled in it, sanded rubbed over it, left outside while camping, etc.





4rd: Ibanez RG320 I bought for the sole purpose of refinishing. Still not done 





5th: Ibanez RG7420, first 7, bought it when I had a big obsession with Unearth. Put a set of Blazes and a Tremol-no in it but I could never get a sound I was fully happy with. Sold to Synrgy on here to fund my Seagull.





6th: LTD M-207, scored for $120 off Ebay then sold it a month later in my quest to find an H-207.





7th: LTD H-207, my dream guitar for a long time after playing one in a Guitar Center. I hurt my wirst a few weeks after getting it then sold it after I recovered to fund the COW. I will eventually get another one





8.1th: COW7, bought off Benzesp here with the profit money I made off the 2 LTDs. Best guitar I've owned except for the lack of the neck pickup.





8.2thlol Added neck pickup to the COW7 and removed the gloss from the neck, pretty much turned it into a completely different guitar





9th: Seagull S6, my personal favorite of the bunch. Sounds absolutely amazing and was one hell of a bargain. Also the second brand new guitar I've purchased.





10: Incoming Agile Interceptor 727, sadly I have to return this as soon as it comes in because of college bills. Oh well


----------



## Valserp

1st - was an electric Kremona - Bulgarian brand - manufactured maybe in the 80's. It was complete shit and only had it for a year or so. May dig up pics later... man that was 8 years ago 

2nd - (the one I consider to be my first *guitar*) - Yamaha RGX 121s . I started modding it after I got my 3rd guitar. It had EMG-HZ's installed and a cheap crap-ass Floyd with no locking at the bridge. I am currently reviving her.










3rd - Ibanez SZ320. The first non-bolt on guitar I ever got my hands on. I actually screamed out loud when I unpacked it at my house and touched the set-neck joint  . Sounded great, eventhough the pickups were bit microphonic. I could never get "used" to it though. There was something odd(to me) about that neck. My next guitar was 3 times cheaper and felt *perfect* from the moment I touched it.









4th - Peavey Vortex. For the money I paid, that was one kickass guitar. I eventually sold it off, to fund a higher class instrument. It had all kinds of stuff on it - first, it received the EMG-HZ's that were in the Yamaha, coupled up with an EMG PA-2 booster. Later - a SD Blackout Metal in the bridge and EMG 60 in the neck. An EMG 81 replaced the BOM after that. The PA booster was long gone and I covered the hole with a cool dragon vynil. I love dragons on guitars. Call me corny.
It was awesome and all, but it's flaws(common cheap guitar flaws - dead notes, low overall sustain, thin sounds at some spots) were starting to irritate me.









5th - a birthday gift from my friends. I always whined about planning on buying an acoustic with piezo, but always spending my cash on electric guitar stuff, so the bastards went off and bought me this one  :

(it's the one on the far right. Yeah, this picture contains all the guitars, except for the 1st one. The LP is a Jolana and the 7 is a Harley Benton. Both not mine)








6th - Guess!


----------



## painless6505

1st Guitar - Epiphone Les Paul custom. Black with gold hardware. Loved this guitar, sold it to pay for a university class. 

2nd Guitar - Esp Ltd Kh-202, loved this guitar when originally bought; installed full active emg's (81/60). Still have this, but trying to sell it. 

3rd Guitar - PRS SE custom 22, always wanted a prs, but could never warrant the cost of USA Made. Still have this, standard tuning or dropped D. 

4th Guitar - Fender American standard strat. This is strictly for blues/clean stuff. Maple neck, tuned 1/2 step down. Never plan to sell this. 

5th Guitar - Schecter hellraiser c1fr. Amazed by this guitar, love everything about it. This guitar is all metal though. Tuned dropped C. 

6th Guitar - Agile Interceptor Pro 727. My favorite of all my collection. First 7 string and find it hard to pick up a 6 string now.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sean Babiniec said:


> ^^^^ I has soon?????



Absolutely, dude. It should be there tomorrow


----------



## Riff Obsessed

I might just put some pictures in here after this, but for now:

1: An old Yamaha nylon string that belonged to my dad, and the only one I don't have anymore. The neck warped, which bent the bridge which meant you couldn't use the first fret of the guitar anymore. We ended up giving it to someone who paints guitar bodies. 

2: Yamaha GE-55 nylon string that also belonged to my dad. It had been sitting under my grandparent's house for years. I still have it, and I keep it in C# standard at the moment.

3: Casino strat copy. First electric guitar I got, and I still have it, even though it's practically unplayable now (There's a ball-end stuck in the trem unit and I can't get it out). It used to howl like made, which was cool for noise leads where I could alter the pitch of the feedback by using the toggle switch (made it sound like a police siren actually...).

4: Epiphone Les Paul Standard. First electric guitar that I bought for myself. Over the years I've modified it to hell and back. Got graphite nut/saddles, Grover locking machine heads, new jack plate (the old plastic one cracked apart) and recently put Seymour Duncans in it (Custom in the bridge and a Full Shred in the neck). I use it in my original band for most of the stuff, but I plan on getting another guitar for the stage.

5: CMI 12-string: This one was a Christmas present. Sounded good, but have almost never used it as a 12-string (It wasn't my thing, still isn't really), just kept it as a 6.

6: Jackson RX10D Rhoads: Lovely axe, so far I've only changed the pickups in this one (59 in the neck, Custom 5 in the bridge), but I'm seriously thinking of getting rid of the licenced Floyd (it's a piece of shit), but not before I get it re-fretted (I've played it so much that the frets are practically flat!). It was my main stage guitar for my cover band before I bought this...

7: Schecter C7 Hellraiser. Best feeling guitar I've ever played. All I've done to this one so far is swap the EMG's for Blackouts, but I don't see myself doing anything more to it. I use it in both my bands.

Next, I might look into a custom job for a 7, and go Warmoth for a 6. I've laready got all the specs sussed. Now I just need the cash...


----------



## CooleyJr

My very first guitar was a 1/2 size Lauren acoustic from Musicians Friend for $30 for my 10th birthday 





Got rid of it when the top caved in from super brootalz 3 years after I got it. Which is when I got my first electric. A bronze B.C. Rich Warlock that I modded the fuck out of.










^ Yeah I was... 13 1/2 in that picture.

Then about 3 years after that.. I started collecting some badass guitars.
I also modded the hell out of the warlock as you'll see in this next picture.





The warlock on the right has a Dimarzio yjm pickup in the neck and a vintage Gibson humbucker in the bridge. Jackson LFR lol and a fully scalloped fretboard.
Schecter C-1 Classic.
SX SST strat copy from rondo with more Dimarzio YJM pickups and disconnected tone pots. Scalloped fretboard.
Then came the Washburn WG587.






Stock everything except for the Blazes.


Then... I modded the fuck out of it!!!






Then was the SX SEG1 with a half sanded top for that melted look and the 4 high frets are scalloped.






Then the Douglas SR-370 with a Dimarzio X2N7.






Then an Agile Intrepid standard Oceanburst.






And now.. My only guitar because over the years I've either sold or traded all my guitars...


My beautiful Ibanez RG7620 with a calibrated Bareknuckle Coldsweat set, 500k pots, Schaller 5-way megaswitch, Schaller OFR arm assembly, Immaculate fretwork, and a custom white paint job. 
















Thats my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## Troegenator

*1*.Kramer super strat with a floyd rose from the 80's.
*2*.Ibanez RG270 (i ended up getting fed up with the trash floyd rose copy and straight up smashed the guitar into pieces)
*3*.Ibanez RG570RM ( i loved that guitar it was a great guitar and my "pro level" guitar, so to speak).
*4*.1980's Gibson Les Paul Custom Silverburst.
*5*.Fender American Fat Strat (bridge p/u was swaped out for a Seymour Duncan Custom, which made the thing sound amazing)
*6*. Fender MIM Fat Strat (i modded the living shit out of that guitar:Sperzels, graphite nut, put 11's on it, changed the pickguard, put a Seymour Duncan Custom in the bridge, a red lace sensor single coil in the neck, and a blue lace sensor in the middle, rewired the guitar to for a 3 way switch instead of a 5 way, and added a quality 500k pot and switchcraft switches)
*7*.Ibanez RGA121TKF (i loved this thing, i threw a Seymour Duncan JB and sperzels on that bad boy and it fucking slayed! But, some fucking douchebag ended up stealing it).
*8*.Ibanez RGA321
*9*.Gibson Les Paul Studio in Faded Brown (Sperzels, Burstbucker Pro in the neck and a Dimarzio PAF Pro in the bridge, that thing slayed as well).
*10*.Ibanez RG7621 (It was pre modified before i bought it with EMG 707's).
*11*.ESP Stef B7 (my favorite guitar to date, stock except for the addition of Sperzels and all flat black hardware).
*12*.Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded (It was originally a Tobacco burst, but i stripped the stain off and stained it black, as well as adding Sperzels to it)


----------



## Bones43x

I don't have pics of the first couple 'cause I don't think I ever took pics of them, and if I did, it was before digital cameras.

1st: Oscar Schmidt Acoustic (June '97 - ??)
It was just a typical dreadnought. This thing was a pawn shop special. It was garbage, but it's not like you know any better when you're starting out. I'm really not sure what happened to it. I left it at my parents house when I moved out in '01. It's probably in their basement.

2nd: Squier Fat Strat (Dec '97 - '01)
I thought this was the coolest guitar when I bought it. It was black with a purple pearloid pickguard, maple fretboard, gold hardware, and a LFR trem. The trem was overwhelming for a first electric. I didn't play this guitar at all after I got my second guitar. It stayed in the gig bag even after I moved out. One of my friends bought it sometime in '01.

3rd: '99 Gibson SG Standard Natural Burst (Nov '99 - current)




I saved up for quite a while to buy this guitar. I saw the Natural Burst in a catalog and I knew I had to have it. That finish was supposed to be limited edition, but they kept it around for several years, so who knows... I'm very sentimental about this guitar. It's in desperate need of a fret job, and I'd like to put new pickups in it along with all the Tone Pros goodies...tuners, bridge, and tailpiece.

4th: '05 Ibanez Prestige RG1527BK (Oct '06 - present)




I really like this guitar and it's turned me into an Ibanez fanboy. I changed the pickups to Dimarzio Air Norton and Blaze Bridge. I bought this guitar when I started really getting into Petrucci/Dream Theater. I recently tried to sell it, but I'm glad I didn't!

5th: '07 Ibanez AEG20E (March '08 - Nov '09)




I bought this when I first started playing at church. The first one I ordered from Musicians Friend played better, but it was damaged. It took a hit in shipping or it could have been the bitter cold weather when I ordered it, but one of the braces was cracked and broken inside so I sent it back. The second one I got didn't play near as well...the action was alot higher. I started playing electric at church a couple months after buying it so I wasn't in need of an acoustic, especially one I wasn't really happy with. I sold it.

6th: '08 Ibanez Prestige RG2550GW (Dec '08 - prestent)




I was in need of a versatile 6-string shredder and this fit the bill. I LOVE the neck on this thing, and the action is super low.

7th: '08 Gibson SG Diablo Metallic Silver (Dec '09 - Jan '10)




I traded my Mesa Dual Rec for this guitar. It wasn't what I hoped it would be so I traded it for this...

8th: '98 Fender American Standard Strat (Jan '10 - current)








So far, I really like this guitar. I've never really been much of a Strat guy, but lately I've had been GASing for one.





One big happy family


----------



## ddtonfire

1 - 2002: *Harmony POS Strat Copy* - just terrible 
2 - 2004: *Fender Mexican Stratocaster* - the sunburst still makes me drool
3 - 2006:* Ibanez RG350EXB* - played this guitar to death
4 - 2008*: EBMM John Petrucci 7* - fully loaded, mystic dream  


I made quite a jump between 3 & 4 haha














Oh, and I don't actually have a head. Sorry.


----------



## Selkies

1. BC Rich Bronze Mocking Bird. (Traded for dean)
2. Fender MIM Strat (sold)
3. Dean Eighty Eight (stolen)
4. 1980 Electra MPC Vulcan (Still Own)
5. 1983 (within first 1500 made ) USA Jackson RR (for sale, All white All Stock PM Me)
6. Washburn Dime 333 (sold)
7. Brian Moore i8 (still own)
8. Ibanez RG2EX2 (in peices)
9. Ibanez 1993 S540BM (Sold to uncle)
10. Ibanez RG350MDX ( traded for RG 7420)
11. Ibanez 1992 S540LTD (sold to Friend, who works at Hoshino USA Ibanez in bensalam PA)
12. Washburn WG587 (Own) (with a Blaze in bridge)
13. Ibanez RG7421 in a weird off pink/red color (friend currently borrowing (Own))
14. Ibanez RG7420 w/ Blackouts (Own)
15. LTD MH-1000 (own)
16. Fender American Deluxe Strat (HSS) (own, may sell, in montego black with a Duncan Distortiong in Bridge, wired with the S-1 Switch. PM Me)
17. Ibanez RG1527m (came in Yesterday, In Love. New Pick ups to be ordered soon.)


Yeah and this is with me ony playing 6 years total now haha. I am completely in love with 7's now, they just feel right though my hands arent huge. These are the ones i remember so far, im sure im missing one or two. May Order a Loomis through work, Direct Discount ftw (makes it 492$)


----------



## ihave27frets

This is what I can remember, If I had more than 1 of each I listed it multiple times. The order isnt really correct either.

harmony strat copy burst
cort rr copy white
westone strat green
starforce strat black
fender strat w/ foyd burst
dean vendetta natural
prs ce24 trans blue 
charvel 1black
charvel 1a red
charvel 3 blue
peavey vandenberg pink
jackson rr black
jackson falcon blue
jackson kelly pro green
jackson kelly usa orange
jackson kelly usa python
jackson kelly usa natural
jackson kelly usa trans blue
kramer stagemaster black
kramer striker red
anderson droptop trans blue
bc rich warlock nj black
caparison horus custom green
caparison horus custom pink
caparison horus custom black
caparison horus custom yellow
caparison horus custom walnut
caparison horus custom gear
caparison horus iris violet
caparison horus iris violet
caparison horus deep sea
caparison horus deep sea
caparison horus deep sea
caparison apple horn sandstone
caparison apple horn aurora
caparison apple horn aurora
caparison tat iceberg
caparison tat red sunset
caparison dellinger hgs
caparison dellinger hgs fx 
caparison dellinger 7 natural
caparison dellinger natural
caparison dellinger twilight blue
caparison dellinger twilight blue
caparison dellinger dark rose
caparison angelus hgs
caparison angelus hgs
gibson flying v black
esp alexi black/yelow
esp m II white
ltd h 1000
schecter hellraiser 7
17th street dl natural
ran demon custom black
framus diablo 7 trans black
framus panthera natural
framus diablo custom light scotch
framus street walker black
framus street walker black
washburn steve stevens black
ibanez usrg gear
ibanez rga 21
ibanez rg 3120 red
ibanez rg 770 red
ibanez rg 550 white
ibanez rg 550 yellow
ibanez rg 565 blue
ibanez rg 570 green
ibanez rg 470 black
ibanez jem 555 black
ibanez rg7 blue
ibanez usrg 30
ibanez xiphos black
ibanez xiphos 27 green
ibanez xiphos 27 green
suhr modern silver
suhr modern purple
suhr modern blue
suhr modern pirate


----------



## loktide

ihave27frets said:


> This is what I can remember, If I had more than 1 of each I listed it multiple times. The order isnt really correct either.
> 
> harmony strat copy burst
> cort rr copy white
> westone strat green
> starforce strat black
> fender strat w/ foyd burst
> dean vendetta natural
> prs ce24 trans blue
> charvel 1black
> charvel 1a red
> charvel 3 blue
> peavey vandenberg pink
> jackson rr black
> jackson falcon blue
> jackson kelly pro green
> jackson kelly usa orange
> jackson kelly usa python
> jackson kelly usa natural
> jackson kelly usa trans blue
> kramer stagemaster black
> kramer striker red
> anderson droptop trans blue
> bc rich warlock nj black
> caparison horus custom green
> caparison horus custom pink
> caparison horus custom black
> caparison horus custom yellow
> caparison horus custom walnut
> caparison horus custom gear
> caparison horus iris violet
> caparison horus iris violet
> caparison horus deep sea
> caparison horus deep sea
> caparison horus deep sea
> caparison apple horn sandstone
> caparison apple horn aurora
> caparison apple horn aurora
> caparison tat iceberg
> caparison tat red sunset
> caparison dellinger hgs
> caparison dellinger hgs fx
> caparison dellinger 7 natural
> caparison dellinger natural
> caparison dellinger twilight blue
> caparison dellinger twilight blue
> caparison dellinger dark rose
> caparison angelus hgs
> caparison angelus hgs
> gibson flying v black
> esp alexi black/yelow
> esp m II white
> ltd h 1000
> schecter hellraiser 7
> 17th street dl natural
> ran demon custom black
> framus diablo 7 trans black
> framus panthera natural
> framus diablo custom light scotch
> framus street walker black
> framus street walker black
> washburn steve stevens black
> ibanez usrg gear
> ibanez rga 21
> ibanez rg 3120 red
> ibanez rg 770 red
> ibanez rg 550 white
> ibanez rg 550 yellow
> ibanez rg 565 blue
> ibanez rg 570 green
> ibanez rg 470 black
> ibanez jem 555 black
> ibanez rg7 blue
> ibanez usrg 30
> ibanez xiphos black
> ibanez xiphos 27 green
> ibanez xiphos 27 green
> suhr modern silver
> suhr modern purple
> suhr modern blue
> suhr modern pirate



holy shit


----------



## Rabsa

- Guyatone Mosrite copy from '60s
- Squier Affinitys Series Strat
- Ltd Viper 400 (modified with SD Custom/Jazz pickups)
- Kramer Pacer II Custom from late '80s
- Ibanez RG1527 Prstige 
- Schecter C-1 Classic
- Schecter C-7 Hellraiser
- Ibanez Roadstar Pro 540R Radius
- Ibanez UV777GR
- Carvin DC747
- Ibanez LACS Destroyer 7
- Ibanez APEX1 (later modified with SD 59 & JB)
- Ltd PH-600
- Edwards E-LP-105CE


----------



## Dentom79

^
Damn that roadstar of you, now I want one too. 

Anyway here's my guitarhistory, starting in the year 2005.

My first guitar was a Squier Stratocaster, which I don't have any pictures of anymore. It was also the first guitar I have tried to modify, and fail miserable.
I ordered a maple neck for it , that didn't fit, I sanded the body to hard , which fucked up some of the counters. Oh and I messed up the wiring




My second guitar was a big step forward, I saved all my money to buy an Ibanez RG1570 MRB, It's also the guitar that I used on my first gig, when I was still 15 years old and in a coverband. But I sold it when I started to mess with more different tunings, I still kinda regret the sell, it was a great guitar.




After I sold the guitar, I wanted something more exclusive and metal, so I bought myself a LTD EX400. Yeah , I was 16 years old in really into Metallica and bad haircuts 




I kept that guitar almost 3 years, but sold it last year to get my RGA.
But to keep things in the right order, I can't tell you about that one YET.
First I bought myself a great backup guitar, an Ibanez RGR08LTD, The best cheap Ibanez I ever played.








Then I traded the Boss GT8 in the last picture for a mexican strat, I just wanted to see if a Strat could be "my thing". I wasn't, after 2 weeks I sold it.




It was about that time that I sold my EX400 and got myself a 2005 Ibanez RGA121, which is still my favorite guitar to date.








You might be thinking, what is this dude doing in the 7string section, well...
I did have a little 7string adventure of my own, I owned a Ibanez RG7321 for a few months, but I wasn't into 7string music back then, so I sold it for a Ibanez SAS32Fm, which I regret strongly. Because thanks to this site, I'm into 7string music now. 









And my last buy was in the summer of 2009, when I found this beauty online for only 350. It's an Ibanez RG548.


----------



## Wierdoom

1. Squier Strat. I stuck with this for a couple years, before I got a new guitar.
2. Ibanez RG321MH. My current sixer. The stock pups are suprisingly good.
3. Schecter Damien 7. Bought a few months ago, but hate the neck profile. I MIGHT be getting an RGA8 around November.


----------



## PnKnG

1. Epiphone Les Paul Special II [First Guitar] [Sold]

2. Ibanez S470 [Sold]
Modded with EMG 81/85 set

3. Ibanez ART120 [Sold]

4. J&D Telecaster copy [Sold]

5. Kramer Focus 3000 [Sold to my brother to fond my First Seven]
Modded to be a copy of Tom Morello's "Soul Power" Fender Strat.
Mirror Pickguard, Killswitch on the lower horn, Seymour Duncan Hotrail in the bridge

6. Ibanez ATK300 Bass [First Bass] [Sold]

7. Ibanez RG7321 [First Seven] [Sold]
Modded to fit EMG 707 pickups. Later put a Blackout in the bridge but kept the 707 in the neck.

Current: none (going to order a Roter Semi Custom as soon as I got the money together, which should be within the next 2 month) [First 8 string]


----------



## Mistaken89

Most of the dates are correct, but some are estiamted.
Sorry about the quality of some of the pictures.

Peavey Falcon - I borrowed it from my friend
(January 2005 - Returned March2005)





Regal Strat - Bought from a local music, came with a 10 Watt amp.
In 2006 I added Gotoh Tuners and a Vintage Fender Tremolo for better tuning Stability. In December 2011 I bought a black pickguard and replaced all electronics with Dimarzio, including Dimarzio Tone Zone and PAF Pro. the neck and body are the only original parts now, so I call it a Partscaster.
(March 2005 - Present)





Epiphone SG Special - Bought from Guitar Center When I got my Line6 Spider II 75watt combo, I added Steel speed knobs and forgot to remove them when I sold it.
(July 2006 - Sold Early 2007)





'81 Korean Fender Strat - I kept asking my Uncle to sell it to me, and one morning before school he just came by and gave it to me. as far as I know it is all original. He also gave me a Peavey Basic 50 amp.
(August 2006 - Present)





Squier P-bass - It was so cheap, the guy basically gave it to me. At this time in my old band we couldn't find a good bassist so I played guitar and bass for about 3 years. I got bored and put glow in the dark stickers on the pickguard.
(September 2006 - Sold December 2007)





Custom Partscaster - I started Building it in Sept 2006, but couldn't afford to finish it until March 2007. It has Mightymite pickups, and is still my go to guitar when I want to play in standard.
(March 2007 - Present)





Squier P-bass - got a really good deal at a pawn shop. It had stickers which I quickly removed.
(Jan 2007 - Present)





Series 10 Les Paul - I traded the Peavey Basic 50, it needed some work.
(July 2007 - Sold December 2007)





LTD B-305 - Traded a friend, who later decided he wanted it back. In the interest of friendship I traded back, but I still miss this bass. Active EMG pickups.
(August 2007 - late 2007)





Ibanez S370DVF - Bought from a local music store. Quickly fell in love with the Floyd system. I didn't have time to clean it, so I put a pic of it when clean.
(January 2008 - Present)





Peavey Falcon - My friend gutted it, and decided to let me have it. I still have to get some replacement parts for it, but the Khaler bridge is nice. I recieved some free First Act pickups from my cousin so it had those for a while, but I never really played it until December 2011 when I put the electronics from my Regal in it. I had to make a hole for the middle tone knob, and can't find a new pickguard for it.
(Mid 2008 - Present)





'77 Aria Western Jumbo - Traded some PSP games for it
(Late 2008 - Present)





Squier Stagemaster FR - Bought from a friend in college who needed the money. It is my main Stage Guitar.
(March 2011 - Present)





I know this thread isn't about amps, but since I listed the others it seems only right that I list my new one. Peavey Valveking 100 Half-Stack Bought in October 2011.


----------



## Ulvhedin

No brand acoustic guitar my brother gave me.
Washburn Dime333.
Epiphone SG Goth. (sold)
Ibanez RG350
ESP Eclipse 
Old nylon I got for free. Currently defretting and screwing it up.
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez Jem-555 (sold).
Ibanez UV777
Epiphone Flying V-something (sold).
Schecter Loomis FR.

Seems like I'm a floyd-superstrat kind of guy,eh?


----------



## Alimination

Wow you guys are nuts! I'm totally ashamed to post my dinky list


----------



## ZXIIIT

58 (ex) guitars, and I only miss one


----------



## Bouillestfu

Oh boy!

My first guitar was a wonderful Godin (Made by Simon & Patrick) CEDAR6.
An acoustic dream. That thing is thick and I mean real thick! Sounds amazing, to bad I don't play it much anymore. (awfull webcam shot)





My second baby was an Epiphone Les Paul Standard Wine Red Flame!





After this baby, I needed a Tremolo and I was eyeballing buying a Quebec made product (Godin). That's when I fell in love with this beauty!
Godin Velocity 2010 Best built guitar I've owned. Considering the price it sells for here in Quebec (799$) it blows all imports out the window. Hands down! 
*Chambered* Silver Maple Body
Flamed Maple Top (not veneer)
HDR switch (essentially it converts the bridge Seymour Duncan pick-up from Passive to Active)
Trouble? It only has 6 strings and 22 frets... What must a guy do?





After a year of messing around and learning different playing styles and fooling around with different genres I got a cheap (90$) Yamah Classical guitar! FOR THE HECK OF IT!
No pics, it is not worthy! Seriously it plays great, sounds like shit, can't keep a tuning but heck it's PERFECT for finger-picking practice.

Then I needed a 7 string, I had to chose between an Agile Septor Elite or an LTD H-1007... I chose Agile. It needs no intro you are all familiar with the specs. Only, this thing came with Seymour Duncans and I just had to swap them out for EMGs for the heck of it. Honestly I do NOT regret my choice! I now officially prefer EMGs. So two 707s went into this bad boy!






But why stop there? I've just ordered my H-1007 FR last week! I'm going to end up having both my choices!


----------



## nshaw12

1.) Some POS $60 strat I found at Radio Shack. Sold it a few years back.

2.) Sano Artist Classical that was my mother's when she was about the age I started playing.

3.) Washburn Maverick Series BT-4. Played this thing for 2 or 3 years, up until I sold it this last summer.

4.) Jackson Professional Series Stealth HX. My first "good" guitar. It's still my favourite six-string that I own, second favourite of the ones I've played. 







Picked it up used for $200 with a case at a local music store.

5.) Jackson JS30RR. My second Jackson, really nothing special. Picked it up at a pawn shop for $150, looking to sell it so I can fund the purchase of a really nice swamp ash Cort six-string at that music store I mentioned above.

6.) ESP LTD MF-207. My first seven-string, just got it a couple days ago. Pics are up at my NGD thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/181886-belated-ngd-esp-ltd-mf-207-a.html

So yeah, that's it so far...


----------



## Dan

In chronological order(tried to find as many pics as poss:



Blueridge Les Paul
Aria Flying V
BC Rich Warlock (bronze series)
Jackson RR3
Aria 4 string fretless bass
Ibanez rgr321








Aria 7 string




BC Rich Warlock Platinum 7 string
Agile Septor 7 custom








Ibanex RGA121
Ibanez RG7321
Washburn 5 string fretless bass
Ibanez S7320








Caparison Dellinger 7








Agile Intrepid 8








PRS Cus22 20th Anniversary




 
Im now actually only left with the RGR321! Im saving up for a couple of customs.


----------



## Mistaken89

Ulvhedin said:


> Seems like I'm a floyd-superstrat kind of guy,eh?



Super strats are amazing,
I'm planning to add a recessed Floyd to my Regal Partscaster if I don't find a good deal on a ESP or LTD


----------



## cwhitey2

1st - Silvertone starter pack (still own )
2nd - Schecter S1-Elite (still own)
3rd - LTD EC200QM (sadly traded for a Randall 4x12 and H&K Vortex, this was my first half stack)
4th - Samick (no idea what model, it had an HSS config, sold because when strumming i would constantly hit the pups)
5th - Ibanez RG2EX1 (sold to my guitarist)
6th - LTD Viper 1000 Deluxe (traded for 5150)
7th - Agile Septor Elite 727 (you bet you ass i still own this)
8th - Carvin DC127 (still own)

Basically I only own three of all the guitars I mentioned. I will never sell my Schecter for the fact I have to much money into it and I would never get my money back, and thing just slays + i have had for almost 6 years.

Agile my only 7 so...im not getting rid of it, + its an awesome guitar.

Carvin...well its a Carvin.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

How can you all afford so many guitars? Not just that, but they're all nice and expensive guitars, how?
My guitar story so far (without pics, I don't have a camera)

The first electric guitar I owned was a Telecaster made by Cruiser made by Crafter, starter pack guitar. To be fair to it, it plays quite nicely and even has a decent metal tone, but overall has a cheap build quality.

The 2nd and final electric guitar I have owned is a Westfield EP4000, which have an RRP of like 130 pounds, but I payed 300... In reviews it has a pretty bad rep, but for me it has a lovely low action, holds tuning nicely and most importantly, it has a lovely smooth lead tone.

Finally, I own a second hand Admira Classical guitar, which I've actually owned the longest (5 years) as I started out on Classical guitar and it remains my main instrument.


----------



## cwhitey2

Captain_Awesome said:


> How can you all afford so many guitars? Not just that, but they're all nice and expensive guitars, how?
> My guitar story so far (without pics, I don't have a camera)
> 
> The first electric guitar I owned was a Telecaster made by Cruiser made by Crafter, starter pack guitar. To be fair to it, it plays quite nicely and even has a decent metal tone, but overall has a cheap build quality.
> 
> The 2nd and final electric guitar I have owned is a Westfield EP4000, which have an RRP of like 130 pounds, but I payed 300... In reviews it has a pretty bad rep, but for me it has a lovely low action, holds tuning nicely and most importantly, it has a lovely smooth lead tone.
> 
> Finally, I own a second hand Admira Classical guitar, which I've actually owned the longest (5 years) as I started out on Classical guitar and it remains my main instrument.




I speaking for most of us when I say this (and i have relatively cheap guitars compared some people here) that its all about priority's. 

For me bands/guitars/gear are number 1 in my life...so i spend all my spare money on anything music related.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

cwhitey2 said:


> I speaking for most of us when I say this (and i have relatively cheap guitars compared some people here) that its all about priority's.
> 
> For me bands/guitars/gear are number 1 in my life...so i spend all my spare money on anything music related.



Hypothetically speaking though, you only need two guitars, haha. I am a musician (I'm aware that's a term not to be thrown about lightly) and in my opinion there's a difference between prioritising and spending uneccessary amounts of money on something that - once you realise the importance of money - you may end up selling anyway. 

I think perhaps I've become too cynical too young.


----------



## oremus91

Captain_Awesome said:


> Hypothetically speaking though, you only need two guitars, haha. I am a musician (I'm aware that's a term not to be thrown about lightly) and in my opinion there's a difference between prioritising and spending uneccessary amounts of money on something that - once you realise the importance of money - you may end up selling anyway.
> 
> I think perhaps I've become too cynical too young.



I think that's more subjective than you think. I'm not a "musician" but I am a guitar player and that means for me personally one is enough but that may not be true for a lot of others.


----------



## GazPots

Today somebody liked my post away back in this thread well over 3 years ago and i just realised i have only bought 1 other guitar this year and spent almost zero money on music/instruments in almost 3 years. 


Seems (to me at least) Captain Awesome has a point that strikes something with me anyway. Except for the 2 guitar bit, I'm at 15.


----------



## Rap Hat

Captain_Awesome said:


> Hypothetically speaking though, you only need two guitars, haha. I am a musician (I'm aware that's a term not to be thrown about lightly) and in my opinion there's a difference between prioritising and spending uneccessary amounts of money on something that - once you realise the importance of money - you may end up selling anyway.
> 
> I think perhaps I've become too cynical too young.



I'm pretty sure most of the people with expensive guitars do just fine $ wise, and who's to say it's unnecessary or they don't realize the importance of money? If you can afford tons of high-end instruments, you probably have a well-paying job, and put your discretionary spending towards your passion. Is that really so bad?

E: Hell, doesn't even need to be a "well-paying" job. I don't make a ton, but any extra goes into a music fund. If I was into cars or bikes or video games or sports the money would go there, but I'm into music so that's where it goes.


----------



## Djent

_1. Cheap-a$$ Ibanez
2. Ibanez RG270
3. Fender MIM Strat_
4. Ibanez RG7620
5. Ibanez RG570


----------



## JP Universe

I'm at work so no pics...

1. Peavey Raptor plus strat copy (traded for 3.)
2. PRS CE 24 
3. Samick SG copy (sold)
4. Maton EM225 acoustic
5. Jackson Stars Dinky
6. Fender squire strat (sold)

(That is from my first 10 years of playing. From 7 onwards is when I joined SS.ORG and got a bigger paying job. - Enter Ibanez whore -) 

7. Ibanez RG 7620 JPM 7
8. Ibanez UV7BK Greendot 
9. Ibanez RG 770FM
10. Ibanez RG 550 RFR
11. Ibanez JPM 90th 

Incoming - Agile Interceptor pro 8

Incoming - Ibanez Universe UV77RE - ET custom

Waiting list - Strandberg, Daemoness

2011 was a great year!!!!!


----------



## Danukenator

It's also worth noting that people that are into guitar stuff tend to collect more than trade-up. I've had a slew of guitars (I'll post that later), amps and effects and I'm only 17. I can imagine that by the time people like me are 40 and onward they must have a house of stuff!

EDIT: I made what I said make some damn sense.


----------



## JP Universe

^ You have a wife/G-F to contend with when you get older.... I'm very lucky to have a room dedicated to equipment


----------



## guitarister7321

1st - June 2006 - White Epiphone Les Paul Special II (POS), no longer own. 

2nd - June 2008 - Ibanez RG120. Now taken apart and spray painted neon green. Sitting in storage waiting to be rebuilt.




3rd - December 2008 - RG7321. For almost a year this was the only guitar I used. Loved the shit out of this one. Parted ways with it this past summer. Now owned by forum member Michael T, who has done a fantastic job transforming it into a yellow RGD type guitar.




4th - June 2009 - RG470 build. Got the parts from eBay. '93 RG470 body, RG550R neck, Edge. First MIJ Ibanez. Took it apart and sold the parts on Jemsite and eBay last year.




5th - Oct 2009 - Charvel 275DLX. Purchased from the Guitar Center in Raleigh, NC. Swapped the pickups for white EMG's this past August. One of the best guitars I've owned. PERIOD.




6th - Dec 2010 - BC Rich Warlock N7. Picked this out for Christmas. On Christmas I realized it had a pretty bad twist in the neck. Took it back on December 26th to get the next guitar

7th - Dec 2010 - Ibanez 540R. Blue Burst. 1987 model. Love this guitar SO much. 100% original. NEVER selling this one.




8th - August 2011 - Ibanez RG1421 Prestige 10th Anniversary. Blue Burst. Currently my main guitar. Love it so much. Needs a pickups swap.




9th - Jan 2012 - INCOMING! Ibanez RG7620. Blue. Paying for this one on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## Mistaken89

guitarister7321 said:


>


 
This Looks pretty sweet, how much did it cost to get everything needed? did you break even?

When I built my custom Strat I spent like $550, but it appraised for $900


----------



## guitarister7321

Mistaken89 said:


> This Looks pretty sweet, how much did it cost to get everything needed? did you break even?
> 
> When I built my custom Strat I spent like $550, but it appraised for $900



If I'm remembering the prices correctly, somewhere around $300 to build it. I sold the body loaded with the electronics and pickups for $35, but all of it cost me around $100. I sold the Edge trem for $92, but bought it for $72. The neck was bought for $80, but I sold it for $140. I didn't loose massive amounts of money on (around $30 according to my math). I don't really mind, to be honest. I learned a lot from putting it together. It's where I taught myself to balance a tremolo.


----------



## Hellfiredragon9

History thread huh. Sounds interesting but have no pics unfortunately. 

1. Started just before the 12th grade (in context, about 7 years ago) on an Epiphone LP 100 in Cherry Sunburst. It's a cheap beginners model, but it served me well for the time I used it. It now sits above my bed as a wall mount, but I still bring it down from time to time. 

2. After about a year and a bit, I felt it was finally time to upgrade from the beginners model to a more higher end instrument. My search lead me to a Gibson Firebird Studio in Cherry Red (I have a thing for red guitars). This is easily my favourite 6 string, despite being one of the cheaper Gibsons, it plays beautifully and since it has full sized buckers, it can handle the higher gain I (often) put it through wonderfully. I also love the shape of these things, and the reverse headstock is cool. 

3. Guitar 3 came about through an ex-girlfriend giving me it for my birthday. Totally unexpected, but welcome. Anyway, what she got me was a Jackson DKMGT Dinky. It plays nice, good distorted sound, but the trem bar isn't the greatest. It's a pretty fun guitar overall though and I like it (depsite the history that goes with it ).

4 6 and 7. 3 guitars in one post just because of what they are and how I got them. 3 no-name strats (B-Guitars to be exact) all won at county fairs for less than 10 bucks each. I've never played them, they are strickly ornamental, but they look nice on the walls. 2 Silverburst and a purple burst. 

5. After years of playing, and a major unfulfilled want for a 7 string, my parents, in celebration of getting my degree, bought me a Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature 7 FR. I love this guitar, it handles distortion like every other EMG equiped guitar, but the cleans are surprisingly decent for an EMG equiped guitar. I love the neck on this thing as well, which I know is many peoples gripe with Schecter, just saying. 

8. (in progress) After a very stressful year of testing for my professional designation, I decided to celebrate my success with a custom build. After looking around for months (and lurking on SSO for some hints and info) I decided to stay local with the build (mostly for cost reasons, I couldn't afford to go overseas with all the time off work I had to take this year). Build thread comming in the next few weeks once the details are confirmed. 

That's the list so far, I'm sure it'll grow given time. I'm still young, I've got time .


----------



## cataclysm_child

ihave27frets said:


> This is what I can remember, If I had more than 1 of each I listed it multiple times. The order isnt really correct either.
> 
> harmony strat copy burst
> cort rr copy white
> westone strat green
> starforce strat black
> fender strat w/ foyd burst
> dean vendetta natural
> prs ce24 trans blue
> charvel 1black
> charvel 1a red
> charvel 3 blue
> peavey vandenberg pink
> jackson rr black
> jackson falcon blue
> jackson kelly pro green
> jackson kelly usa orange
> jackson kelly usa python
> jackson kelly usa natural
> jackson kelly usa trans blue
> kramer stagemaster black
> kramer striker red
> anderson droptop trans blue
> bc rich warlock nj black
> caparison horus custom green
> caparison horus custom pink
> caparison horus custom black
> caparison horus custom yellow
> caparison horus custom walnut
> caparison horus custom gear
> caparison horus iris violet
> caparison horus iris violet
> caparison horus deep sea
> caparison horus deep sea
> caparison horus deep sea
> caparison apple horn sandstone
> caparison apple horn aurora
> caparison apple horn aurora
> caparison tat iceberg
> caparison tat red sunset
> caparison dellinger hgs
> caparison dellinger hgs fx
> caparison dellinger 7 natural
> caparison dellinger natural
> caparison dellinger twilight blue
> caparison dellinger twilight blue
> caparison dellinger dark rose
> caparison angelus hgs
> caparison angelus hgs
> gibson flying v black
> esp alexi black/yelow
> esp m II white
> ltd h 1000
> schecter hellraiser 7
> 17th street dl natural
> ran demon custom black
> framus diablo 7 trans black
> framus panthera natural
> framus diablo custom light scotch
> framus street walker black
> framus street walker black
> washburn steve stevens black
> ibanez usrg gear
> ibanez rga 21
> ibanez rg 3120 red
> ibanez rg 770 red
> ibanez rg 550 white
> ibanez rg 550 yellow
> ibanez rg 565 blue
> ibanez rg 570 green
> ibanez rg 470 black
> ibanez jem 555 black
> ibanez rg7 blue
> ibanez usrg 30
> ibanez xiphos black
> ibanez xiphos 27 green
> ibanez xiphos 27 green
> suhr modern silver
> suhr modern purple
> suhr modern blue
> suhr modern pirate



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## PyramidSmasher

80s Fernandes Revolver
1974 Les Paul Deluxe
LTD MH401QMNT
Schecter Omen 7 (Sold)
Ibanez RG7321 (Sold)
Ibanez RGA121


----------



## HighPotency

Got a "Fender" Starcaster (one with the arrow headstock, apparently those are better somehow) pack from Costco for Christmas I think when I was in 7th or 8th grade. It sat around for a long time until I got really into guitar hero the summer after 8th grade and I decided it would be really cool to learn the songs on a real guitar. I started playing in October of '07, my freshman year of high school.

Stupidly, I thought my guitar sounded bad and was holding me back so 6 months later I decided to get myself an early birthday present and finance a Gibson Les Paul Studio Vintage Mahogany. I know, financing is stupid, but it was 0% interest if paid off before 12 months, which I did. When I found out the outrageous amount you had to pay if you didn't pay if off before then, I made sure i got that paid off well in time.

I started to smart up and realized I needed a better amp (at that point i was still using the Squier SP-10 amp that came with the starter pack). Over time, I went from that to a Vox AD15VT (pretty solid; lasted me about 6 months and I resold it for $25 more than I got if for lol), then a Peavey Vypyr 15, then a Peavey JSX 2x12 combo. 
But back to guitars!

I decided my Les Paul's neck was too thick and was holding me back, and I needed a floyd rose! I was set on the Schecter C-1 Hellraiser FR for a Christmas present (same year as the Les Paul). Looked great on paper, but once I actually tried one I hated it! Luckily I saw a used Peavey Wolfgang Special EXP at Guitar Center in October. To my complete surprise, it was in my hands come Christmas- my parents bought it in October and Guitar Center held it there until December for them!

My next guitar was an RG7620. I hated Ibanez for a while, but once I tried my friend's RG7620 I was sold. Until that point, I had only played the cheap Indonesian ones which I dislike the necks on, but I love the MIJ necks. Unfortunately, I decided to part with it about a month later because I was just not skilled enough to use it properly.

Next was an Ibanez RG570. Got it in near-mint condition from Guitar Center for $380+tax. I was actually on my way to Cabelas, checked GC's used website shortly before I left, saw that at a Guitar Center that was on the way so I decided to stop there on the way. As soon as I held it, I knew I would buy it. After a while I scored a Dimarzio Crunchlab/LiquiFire set used from a Guitar Center in NY for $45 each and threw them in it.

After a while, I got asked to join a band. We wanted to get into 7 strings so soon enough I had an RG7421 I got used with a Dimarzio Evo 7 bridge and Blaze 7 neck. Also got it signed by most of Periphery (Jake was out with his broken finger when I saw them).

After a summer internship at a sheet metal forming company, I decided to get myself a treat. I bought a Takamine G340 acoustic (used).

Most recent was my RG2120X. For my birthday, my parents paid for part of it. It has the Ultra Prestige neck which I would highly recommend you try! It's a wee bit thicker than the typical Wizard neck and a bit rounder but extremely comfortable. It's also the same profile John Petrucci had on his signature guitars, which explains why it feels something similar to the necks on the MusicMan JP series.


----------



## MFB

1. Ibanez GAX70
2. Schecter Omen 6
3. Jackson RR3
4. Epiphone Korina Explorer
5. Jackson King V
6. Kramer Striker 424
7. Ibanez RG350DX (won it from the Mayhem Fest tour)
8. Ibanez 7321
9. Ibanez S470DXQM (I do miss this guitar, it was fantastic)
10. Agile Intrepid 828
11. No-name brand Star-shape guitar
12. Gibson Gothic Les Paul
13. Gibson SG Firebrand Deluxe (this was another fantastic guitar)
14. Fender '72 Tele Deluxe
15. Gibson SG Special
16. Steinberger GR4R wub
17. Fender Highway One Strat
18. '99 Parker Fly


----------



## devolutionary

1. 1984 Tokai Goldstar Sound Strat - sweet, sweet strat
2. 2000 BC Rich Platinum Warlock - in pieces, awaiting refinishing in white texture paint
3. Unknown year, Ibanez AX7221 - sold, but in hindsight, I should have kept it for a project
3. 2010 Ibanez RGT6EXFX - black with EMGs? Ehhhh OK, I guess
4. 2000 Ibanez RG570 - poop sparkle brown! Ugh >.<
5. 2011 Ibanez RGD2127z - preciousssssessss


----------



## Addie5150

1 Givson
2 epiphone les paul
3 Ibanez 7321
4 Sc607b
5 Loomis signature
6 2127z


----------



## haffner1

Pretty sure these are in order, though I could be wrong on some of the later ones. I don't think I left any out.

1. Charvette (1989)
2. PRS Custom 24 (1994)
3. Samick L5 copy
4. LTD M207 (sold)
5. Jackson Rhodes performer series (sold)
6. Martin Backpacker (broke)
7. Ibanez RG 370DX (broke)
8. LTD 5 string bass
9. Agile Custom Hornet 7
10. Samick acoustic somthing or other
11. Agile Hornet Pro 725 (sold)
12. Something made by "Claven" -bought in Thailand
13. BC Rich Jr. V 7 prototype (traded)
14. BC Rich Jr. V 7
15. Ibanez ARZ307
16. Agile Interceptor Pro 727


----------



## Rap Hat

Here's my somewhat tiny list. Italics are no longer owned, starred is coming soon. In order of purchase (as best as I can remember):


_*Squier Stagemaster HH*_ - Got as a birthday present because I wanted to play guitar. 
*No-name Classical* - (father built it in the 60s)
_*Epiphone Les Paul Standard*_ - Wanted a Les Paul because I loved Tool
*Fender MIM Jazz Bass* - Needed a bass, since I had a small home studio going by this point.
*Ibanez S1520FB Prestige* - Got this for my stint at Berklee. It was either this or an EBMM Petrucci... I still kick myself over not getting the JP.
_*Ovation 6-string acoustic* (mid-70's)_ - This was my dad's, and I traded it to my uncle for the ES-330.
_*BC Rich Warlock 7-string* (Platinum Series?)_ - While at Berklee, wanted to expand to heavier stuff, so got this from Daddy's. It was originally strung with flatwounds.
*Gibson ES-330* (1967) - Dad's, then uncle's, then mine. A fucking beast of a hollow-body.
_*Warwick Thumb 4 BO*_ - Bought for a band I played bass for. I pawned it because I needed money. God, I'm stupid.
_*Gibson Les Paul Studio Faded*_ - Bought for same band, since we'd switch bass and guitar for certain songs. Tuned to dropped-B.
_*Gibson Les Paul Studio Faded Doublecut*_ - Backup for that same band.
*Ibanez RG7321* - Got back into 7-strings. Currently in pieces awaiting a refinish/rebuild.
*Gibson L130 Acoustic *- My favorite acoustic. Love the Bubinga back and sides.
*Line6 Variax 300* - My favorite beater guitar. Plays okay, but the technology is just plain amazing.
_*PRS Standard22 Satin*_ - Moved to Hollywood for Recording Institute of Tech. (RIT). Got this as a proper studio guitar. Sold on Craigslist for so so cheap because I needed rent 
*PRS CE22* - When I bought the St.22, I'd also played this. Actually liked it more, so the next day went back and bought this as well. Now my main 6, and the Matteo Blue finish is stunning.
_*Martin Backpacker*_ - Got as a Christmas present. Ended up tripping and falling on it, thus crushing my portacoustic.
*Douglas 6-string Bass* - Picked up for $80 at a pawn shop, as the Fender's neck is warped.
*Agile Septor Elite 827 DNC *- Was using the 6-string bass as a guitar for Stoner Doom, and decided I liked having the high strings too. The issues with this guitar have taught me repair/setups.
**Agile AL3000 Semi-Custom Baritone* (27") - Want to play in dropped A or B again on a 6, and want lighter strings than I had on my Les Paul.
**Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 825 Black Friday* - Picked up the spot from here. Needed a new 8, and this has much of what I'm looking for.
**Oakland Axe Factory Single-cut 8-string Black Friday* - Found Tom by chance, learned he lives a few miles away from the family farm in Maine, decided I'd go with him for another 8-build.


----------



## kevdes93

1. walmart first act strat  but hey, it got the job done.
2. ibanez rg570 in candy apple sparkle green. i had that one for a long ass time before i found this site! i traded it on here shortly after.
3. i traded the 570 for a LTD h-300 in this beautiful aqua green finish, but then money got tight and i had to let her go to a friend. at least i know she has a good home!
4. Schecter omen 8 string. i got this shortly after parting with my h-300. it was a fun 8 string to play around with and it was cheap. after i was done playing a couple after the burial and meshuggah riffs here and there a had the urge to just go back to 6 strings and keep it simple. i traded it towards a....
5. LTD ec-1000 in see thru blue. probably the only guitar i truly regret getting rid of. it played like a dream and was definitely a looker. something about it just didn't feel right to me and the abalone was EVERYWHERE!! i got a good deal and let her go.
6. Ibanez rgexka1 with a crazy nice koa top. got this with the funds from my ec 1000. played and sounded really good but as time went on i realized once again the reason why i didnt go back to ibanez. they always felt like more of a "shredders tool" to me and by no means am i a crazy shredder! i wanted something chunky and with a thick mahogany tone. i traded it towards...
7. LTD H-308 in satin black. to be honest im still in the honeymoon phase with her, but as it stands this may in fact be a guitar i keep for a long time! i decided to give 8 strings another try with a higher quality guitar. it had everything i was looking for at the time. mahogany, EMGs, neck thru, and a short scale (i like a little give to my strings)
8. coming soon... an LTD h-1007! pretty excited for this one. ive heard nothing but good things!


----------



## Jake

here we go haha



 Cheap Acoustic no name
 BC Rich Warlock bronze- needs put back together
Squier Strat I actually liked but it got thrown away somehow
Dean Vendetta xm- piece of shit
Ibanez RG2EX2- sold
Epiphone les paul special ii- sold
Ibanez Rg370dx- trying to save this one
Schecter Damien FR- sold
LTD EC-1000- regrettably sold
LTD H-1000- traded for schecter zv
ESP Eclipse II- traded for rg2610e
Schecter ZV custom- still have
Ibanez RGA121- my main axe, love it to death
Ibanez RG2610e- traded for ESP horizon
Douglas grendel 725- modded, painted, fixed
Samick Acoustic- got for free
ESP Horizon NTII
Incoming LTD MH-327


----------



## s_k_mullins

Crate Electra Strat copy (1st guitar; kept it for sentimental reasons)
Squier Double Fat Strat- SOLD
Fender MIM Fat Strat- SOLD
ESP LTD Viper 300- SOLD
Yamaha RBX bass (don't remember the model)- SOLD
Washburn Custom Shop P3- SOLD
Ovation Celebrity acoustic/electric- SOLD
ESP LTD Viper 407- RETURNED (sent it back to MF because I didn't like it)
Schecter Hellraiser C1- SOLD
Fender MIM Jazz Bass- SOLD
ESP LTD EC-1000 Eclipse- SOLD
Schecter Blackjack C7- SOLD
ESP LTD M-1000
Takamine EG350 acoustic/electric
PRS SE Singlecut Trem
Ibanez Premium RG920QM
Charvel "Wild Card" San Dimas
PRS SE Mike Mushok baritone
ESP Eclipse II Standard Series
The last 7 on the list are my current guitars.


----------



## Hybrid138

1. Austin Classical Guitar
2. Squire Affinity Stratocaster (starter pack)
3. Epiphone SG
4. Ovation Celebrity
5. Ibanez Xiphos
6. PRS SE Custom 24
7. Agile Septor 727
8. Agile Customized AS
9. Carvin CT624


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

SX Strat Copy =(( Sucked like a whore... In a bad way.

Esp LTD MH-53, it's alright 

Ibanez Xiphos, pretty good!!


----------



## Somnium

I think my first guitar was a transparent blue NJ series warlock, ended up returning it cuz none of my guitarist friends could wrap their head around the floyd lol. Then I was given a squier strat. From that point on I've owned a couple guitars and can't remember the order to save my life. I've had a Jackson MG(?) Dinky(newer model, came with EMG HZ's), a Jackson DK2T, an LTD MH-200, a shitty white warlock with black binding, a shitty black warlock with white binding (Shitknot dude's sig), then I got into 7's. Started out with an RG7321, upgraded to an S7420, and now I'm at an RGD2127z and it's my only guitar. Pretty sure I missed a few too.


----------



## SchecterPT

1. Eastcoast Strat copy - It was the last gift that my grandad got me before he passed away so no matter how crap the guitar is I am never getting rid of it
2. Westfield Bass - only got it for a small stint as a bassist in a band, I still have it but its broken. 
3. Vintage VRS100 - Its a great guitar and I only paied £120 for it new! Only problem with it is that I had it during my "punk" stage so its covered in stickers 
4. Peaver Generation EXP - pertty good guitar for £40, its in bit because I got my girlfriend to paint it and I wanted to mod it to hell!
5. No-name acoustic - got it for £20 at Download festival in '09, safe to say I was drunk and I thought it was a good idea haha
6. Schecter 30th Anniversary PT - I got it from ebay for £345 including a hard case. I love this guitar, I just wish it had a 7th string haha
7. Schecter Demon 7 FR - was my first 7 string and its a great starter guitar if you want to get into 7s


And finally my latest guitar my Schecter V-7 Hellraiser Its just a BEAST and in the past 10 days that I have had it I have spent around 20 hours playing it. this may not sound like a lot to some people but it normally takes a month to play 20 hours.

if you want to see pic of the 3 Schecters then click this link... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/182446-ngd-schecter-content.html


----------



## 7-even

1. Cheap Marshall Rock Kit Stratocaster with MG15CDR Amp
2. ESP Viper 400 
3. Conklin GTG 7 T
4. ESP SC 607 B
5. Ibanez RGD 2127 Z 
6. Fender Squier Vintage Modfied Stratocaster
7. Ibanez K7 
8. ESP H 1007


----------



## uncle_sprinter

Hmmm. I started playing when I was 13 and i'm 20 now. 

1. Yahama EC112 starter pack (long gone)

2. Yahama Acoustic guitar (also gone)

3. Ion strat my friend gave to me (smashed in my road)

4. Dean EVO XM (gutted and then used for parts)

5. Ibanex EX 160 (gave to a friend, needed new frets)

6. Epiphone LP Jr. (Gave to a friend, was useless to me)

7. Ibanez RG120 (my baby <3)

8. Jackson JS30 King V ( gutted but still have all the major parts)

9. Jackson DR7 (still got)

10. Dean Baby ML lightning bolt (neck has been donated to my buddy's woodshop guitar project)

11. Woods acoustic (just sits around, I wanted another guitar and it was cheap)

I have never owned a high end guitar, but tbh I don't mind that. I play for fun and probably always will.


----------



## uncle_sprinter

JP Universe said:


> ^ You have a wife/G-F to contend with when you get older.... I'm very lucky to have a room dedicated to equipment



Not always, my gf loves having my guitars lay around. But an equipment room would be nice too.


----------



## wannabguitarist

My last post in this thread was 2 years ago. Since then I've purchased one guitar and sold 2


----------



## dr_kotasz

Ex-axes:

Noname nylon-string acoustic,
Jackson JS-10 (if i remember well),
Jackson PS-2, MIJ,
Ibanez RG-7420, MIK,
Ibanez RG-550, MIJ,
Yamaha APX-7A (electroacoustic), MIJ,
Jackson Fusion Professional SX, MIJ (DiMarzio Evo neck/Jackson single/MegaDrive bridge),
Ibanez RG-770 FM, MIJ (DiMarzo Paf Pro neck/Cruiser neck/Fred bridge),
Ibanez RBM-10, MIK,
Line 6 Variax 500, MIK,
Ibanez SZ-520QM, MIK (DiMarzio Humbucker From Hell neck/Paf Pro bridge),

present ones:

Fibenare Erotic Unique 7 (7string custom shop model) ( DiMarzio Paf 7/D-Sonic 7),
Fibenare "The Burning Jimmy" (6string custom shop model - ESP KH-II copy) (DiMarzio Air Norton/Air Zone),
Ibanez JPM-P4 (John Petrucci Signature Model), MIJ (DiMarzio Air Norton/Steves Special),
Jackson Soloist SL-3, MIJ (2x IBZ C2 + 1x DiMarzio Virtual PAF),
Furch S21-CR acoustic,
Phillips Guitars Bulldog bass, 5string electric bass, MIK,


----------



## Augury

1. cheapo strat
2. epiphone goth explorer
3. ibanez rgr321ex


----------



## metalhead9838772

1st guitar: Oscar Schmidt By Washburn OX10 Red





Story: One of my friend got his first electric guitar, and I was amazed by how awesome a guitar was at that time. I really wanted to play guitar, so my parents gave me this guitar for my birthday. A lot of my musician friends said that they would never even touch this guitar, because it was "not as good as their Ibanez/Jackson". The funny thing is that they all had Fender/Blackstar/Marshall amps of high quality with good pedals, while I play in a Peavy Solo Series Special 150, which is not that good of an amp, and I still got a better tone than them. They were "jealous of my tone", but still laughed at me because of my "shitty" gear (which actually sounds better than their gear )

2nd guitar: Schecter Diamond Series Damien Elite 8 Black




Story: Since September 2011, I'm listening to a lot of bands with ERG guitars (Meshuggah, KoRn, Deftones, etc.) and wanted a 7 string guitar. One day, at my local guitar shop where I get guitar lessons, I saw an amazing (and low priced) 8 string guitar. I asked for information about that guitar, and the shop owner said that the price was fixed at 499$, but since I was a fairly good customer. he could let me go with that guitar for only 399$, excluding a lifetime free repairing service for this guitar. My parents bought it for 500$ with the free repairing service, a new guitar strap, a stand and some guitar strings. That was an amazing Xmas gift. 

Future guitar: I intend to buy an Hello Kitty guitar (LOL) and mod it. I would replace that shitty bridge by a floyd rose, replace that pickup for a Bare Knuckle pickup (Aftermath Humbucker or Ceramic Nailbomb Humbucker) or EMG pickup (81 or 85). I would also order a Warmoth Explorer shape guitar neck, because the original neck on the Hello Kitty Squier guitar isn't really good. 

So that's it...for now


----------



## DC23

1- Squier Strat
2- ibanez icx120
3-ibanez Jem7vwh
4-ibanez RB10BK reb beach model
5-Gibson les Paul studio- wine red
6-ibanez rg770dx (pink)
7-Jackson RR1 red ghost flames
8-Jackson SL2H black ghost flames
9-Jackson SL2H green ghost flames
10-ibanez UV777BK (2000 model)
11-Jackson Cracked Mirror KE2 custom shop
12-Jackson SL2H custom shop chlorine burst limited run
13-Jackson Custom Shop White Ghost Flames limited run

Wish I still had them all!!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Yamaha RG Knockoff - First electric. Still have it

Epiphone SG - Crappy guitar. Dismantled for sadistic amusement.

LTD Viper - Was my main guitar for years. 

Jackson Dinky - Wanted a guitar with a Floyd. Promptly traded off.

Gibson SG - Worst guitar ever. Traded for a dSLR camera.

Dean Z - Solid and sweet sounding guitar. Took a stray bullet, so I sold it.

Schecter 7 - A pretty guitar. But meh.

Ibanez RGA121 - Looooved this guitar. Still cry myself to sleep while holding a picture of it.


Carvin DC - Replaced the RGA because I liked the trem. Sold it because I didn't like the trem.

Ibanez PGM - Thought it was a Japanese PGM. It was just a f*ing Korean PGM. Promptly sold.

Jackson SLS - Excellent shred guitar. So pretty too. Sold because it just seemed to lack soul.

Ernie Ball Y2D - Always wanted an Ernie Ball. Body is too thick/heavy for my liking though. Currently in the process of selling.

Jem7vwh - Currently my favorite guitar of all time. Borrowing it from a friend. Have yet to find anything with a better trem or neck.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Need more pics!


----------



## jacksonslut

1. Dixon acoustic guitar. Parents got it for me when I was 5. I still currently have it.

2. Washburn Mercury H-S-S tobacco burst. My first ever electric my Dad got me for $75. Which is when I actually started learning more then just playing. I was 13 or 14. Gave to the neighbor kid after he ran out in front of me on my four wheeler and broke his leg. All by accident and I still feel bad. He is all good now.

3. Dean Vendetta 6 string. Oh boy. This guitar is the reason why I do not like deans. Input jack kept messing up every time it was fixed. Sold for $50.

4. Dean Dime-O-Flage. I got a B.C. Rich Warlock with the red tribal  for Christmas. I loved it. But the nut was cut wrong and wouldn't hold the high E string. Which we returned to Guitar Center. They tried fixing it. But no. They took it back and gave my Dad a discount on any guitar in the store. I told him to get me the Ibanez RG120. But he came out with the Dean. Always looked up to Dime Bag. So I was happy. Absolutely loved it. But grew out of the shape. Traded for Washburn N2.

5. Washburn N2. I got it in a trade. A really creepy messed up trade. That I now feel like a dumb ass but I'm not dead  really wanted that Dean gone. I won't go into detail with the trade. I wanted in the first place for the Bill Lawrence pickup. Just because I knew Dime used them. It was the red version. Traded Roland something 100. A amazing effects unit. Which I traded for a Ibanez.

6. Epiphone Les Paul Standard. Hands down one of the best sounding guitars I've owned. This one was given to me by a best friend. So fat sounding with the stockers. I miss it.

7. Ibanez RG5ex1 gun metal gray. Loved it. It was actually fat sounding with the stock pickups. My first Ibanez. Sold along with the Epi for 200 because a guy was selling me his LTD H-300. Which he fucked me over on. The only reason why I sold both guitars so cheap. I wanted the H-300 more than life. Also because Kris Norris is my idol. 

8. Washburn W14. My friends bought it for me because they felt bad for how dumb I am  I used it with the Roland processor. Was meh. This was months before the I traded for the schecter. After the Schecter we destroyed the Washburn by smashing it. I know. Dumb move!

Stuck with the $200 I spent some on food. Bought a Ipod touch. With that Ipod touch I did the most epic trade ever.

9. Schecter C1+ cherry. The best guitar. Period. Low action. Neck was fast. Beautiful. Just the best sounding guitar I ever owned. Forget about the Epi. My friend had a hellraiser and wanted to trade me because the Duncan Designs put the EMGs to shame. And I love me some EMGs. Keep this in mind when you read the next part. I'm incredibly dumb  Traded it for a phone and Ipod touch. Instantly regretted it. Sold the Ipod to my brother. Sold the phone for a phone card to talk to my EX 

10. Ibanez RGA32. Got it on the payment plan on zzounds.com with my first job. Lost that job and had to return it. I loved it to death. 

11. Ibanez RG7321 with Blackouts. Months and months later I got this. After moving to Michigan. I don't think I had a guitar in between the Ibanez RGA and this one. I think lol. Anyways this thing was a beat. My first 7. I adapted quickly. I didn't jive to well with it so I put it up for trade. I got this.

12. LTD H-207. Always wanted a H series. What better than a 7 string version? It was green too. Mmm was she amazing. I regret trading it. Almost the Ibanez for a SC-207 the guy had. But he went behind my back and traded for a Jackson 7 and the LTD. So I wasn't really mad. I am now friends with the guy who traded the the two guitars for the SC-207. Which I find amusing. Happy I didn't take the SC-207. Boy that thing blew! Tonally.

13. Jackson DKMG. The dark blue sexy version. Arch top. With them EMG HZs. Turned me into a jacksonslut  It was amazing. I love Jackson necks. The first neck I got along with the first time I played it. It was weird going from 7 to 6. Sold.

14. Douglas Hardon 727. First run. Love love love loved it. The thin body. Natural finish. Thin neck. Longer scale. Instantly took out the mud stockers and routed the body myself for EMG HZs 7 string. Meh. Then got a pair of Cepheus actives. Amazing pickup. Sold for my move back home to Kentucky.

15. Jackson DXMGT. Got it for 100 online. Mainly for the head stock. This one didn't click for me. It may have been the muddy H3s. The DKMG had H4s. Much better. Gave it away after working hard for a 7.

16. Schecter Damien Elite 7 black. Love it. My current guitar. The EMGs are nice. Though I want to mod them. They slimmed down the necks a bit. I always click with Schecter. Loving the scale. Drop G is beefy. I got the action low. It's perfect.

Sorry if this is to long! I'll politely shorten it to just a list.


----------



## s4tch

jacksonslut said:


> ...15. Jackson DXMGT. ... Gave it away after working hard for a 7.



Sorry to read that...


----------



## jordanky

1. Epiphone Mini-V 
2. Hamer Slammer LP style
3. Squier Strat
4. Squier P-Bass
5. Ibanez S520EX 
6. Jackson Performer PS-2
7. Jackson Professional Fusion Std
8. Tele-partscaster
9. Ibanez RG520 project.
10. Fender American Standard Strat
11. Charvel Model 3
12. Caparison Dellinger II
13. Paul Reed Smith Custom 22
14. Paul Reed Smith Swamp Ash Special
15. Kramer 1985 Baretta Reissue
16. Ibanez RG1527 (first one)
17. LTD EC-401
18. Ibanez RGA 121
19. Ibanez S520EX (second one)
20. LTD MH-327
21. Ibanez AH-10
22. Ibanez J. Custom RG8570NT
23. Caparison TAT II
24. Ernie Ball Music Man JP6 
25. Mayones Setius 6 GTM
26. LTD H-1001
27. Carvin DC727
28. Ernie Ball Music Man JP6 (second one) 
29. Ibanez RG1527 (second one)
30. Gibson Les Paul Custom
31. Gibson Les Paul Traditional
32. Fender American Deluxe Strat
33. Gibson Les Paul Standard Plus
34. Fender Lead II
35. Paul Reed Smith CE-24
36. First Act Custom Shop Delia
37. Fender Jazz Bass
38. Fender Joe Strummer Telecaster
39. Gibson SG Faded
40. Fender American Standard Telecaster

I think that's it. Pictures not included for obvious bandwidth rape reasons. I still have the ones in my sig for now >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

1. Peavey Raptor 
2. Fender Standard Stratocaster HSS 
3. Squire Vintage Modified J-bass
4. ESP LTD H-207
5. Ibanez SRA305 bass 
6. Ibanez RG7321FM
7. Schecter Damien Elite-8


----------



## Konfyouzd

Past:
-Low end Fender Strat (my first axe )
-Ibanez RG470 (several)
-Ibanez RG7420
-Ibanez RG7620 (several)
-Ibanez RG7421
-Ibanez RG7321
-Agile Intrepid 828 Dual EB Spalt 
-Aria STG004/7
-Ibanez SR305 (bass)

Current:
-Ibanez RGT42DX
-[Custom] Ibanez RG7
-Jackson Kelly Performer
-[Custom]Kelly 7
-Agile Pendulum Pro 82728 MN OceanBurst
-Ibanez RGA8
-Takamine GS240
-Takamine G330s
-Giannini 7 string classical (don't know the model name)
-Douglas WEB 825 Fretless (bass)
-Ibanez BTB405QM (bass)
-Shit ton of random RG/RG7 parts


----------



## USMarine75

All I'm thinking when I read this thread is... what are your addresses again? 


Yamaha RGZ-312 (Kahler trem, EMG boost, Fred & YJM pickups)
'97 Peavey Wolfgang Special (Cream)
'00 Peavey Wolfgang Special Deluxe (Red)
'98 Peavey Wolfgang Standard (Green flame)
'97 Peavey Wolfgang Special (gold)
Ovation Elite 1778T
ESP WA-600
Schecter Loomis 7FR
ESP 35th Anniversary F-2005
Gibson Robot V
EVH Wolfgang Special
Warwick $$ 5-string Bass
Flaxwood Rautia
Ibanez JEM77VBK (Lace Alumatone/Purple Sensor/Deathbucker mod)
Ibanez JEM77BRMR (Bad Horsie)
Ibanez RG2228
Ibanez JPM P4


----------



## jacksonslut

s4tch said:


> Sorry to read that...



Not like gave gave it away  It's with my friend as he is working up for a 7.


----------



## TankJon666

In no particular order... I think I got everything but I have a feeling I missed a couple of geetars out. One is about to join the list ...self built 7 string.

Guitars -

1. Gibson SG special - still own. Love it to pieces!
2. Charvel Model 6 - wished I still had it ...awesome. Sold it for college beer money 
3. Jackson PS2 - Picked up cheap from cash converters. More college beer money.
4. Peavey Predator 7 string - My first 7 but god awful 
5. Ibanez RG7420 - 2nd 7 string and first Ibanez ..new from then on we wouldnt get along.
6. Ltd H-208 - still own. Decent low price 8 ...don't use it much though.
7. Ltd Viper 417 - still own - Love this guitar. Present from the other half too. Its a bit beaten but it plays sooooo amazingly well.
8. Washburn Dime ST Pro - Wanted it cos it was a Dime ...hated the V neck profile.
9. Jackson SL3 - Tobacco sunburst gorgeousness! Wish I still had it.
10. Jackson COW 6 ...in desert camo *bleurgh* No idea why I bought it!
11. Jackson RR5 - Awesome guitar ...and again! Wish I still had it!
12. Ibanez RGA8 - Utter, utter rubbish.
13. Epiphone Les Paul Custom - Fantastic guitar. Sold it to my dad ..might buy it back one day.
14. Epiphone Zakk Wylde - camo bullseye one - Meh. I don't even like ZW but it was cheap on eBay.
15. BC Rich Warlock NJ 7 string - Played great but pickups sucked and sold it before replacing them. Weighed a friggin' ton though!
16. Jackson DKMGT - Dog egg. Hated it.
17. BC Rich Jr V - Nice but had serious neck dive.
18. 1987 Epiphone Flying V - gorgeous when it was in white but I foolishly painted it bright orange and then sold it lol

Basses -

1. Jackson C5A - Nice but had a the oddest problem in that playing an A at the 5th fret on the E string would result in nothing ...like it was out of phase and cancelling the note or something. Very strange.
2. Peavey Grind Bass - bleh
3. Epiphone Thunderbird - Good bass. Currently setup for playing in Drop A
4. Cimar Bass - Really nice. Made in Japan in the 70's its pretty much an Ibanez Roadster!
5. Warwick Corvette 5 string - Sold it to buy the yummy below.
6. Fender American Deluxe P-Bass special 5 string - Sold it and am genuinely sad that I did.

For good measure I'll add the amps - 

Guitar amps -

1. Mesa Triple Rec - Wish I still had this...
2. Mesa F30 - ...and this
3. Orange Dual Terror - ....and this...
4. Mesa Stereo 50:50 power amp and Quad preamp - ..and this
5. Laney VH100R - Not this though...
6. Peavey Bandit (the old Transtube one) - Or this...
7. Stupid rack setup - Marshall VS Pro 120/120, Peavey Rockmaster Preamp, Alesis Midiverb, Behringer 5 band parametric EQ, Rocktron rack Hush - ..definitely not this...
8. Line 6 HD100 ...this
9. Laney Linebacker Reverb 100 ...this neither
10. Laney Linebacker head of some sort ..can't remember ...this
11. Carlsbro - Ropey Vox copy. ...or this

Bass amps -

Don't own any of these now.

EBS HD350 - Jizz worthy amp
Peavey MKII
Ashdown EB150
Ampeg BA115


----------



## bob123

First, I got an ibanez. Then I bought another ibanez. After that I got a few more ibanez's. A couple years later I have more ibanez's.


----------



## Azathoth43

1. Kramer AeroStar (Still have, I'm actually restoring this [Don't laugh]).
2. Shitty BC Rich Rave Warlock. Got it in pieces when I was 15, always sucked. Sold
3. Giannini Classical. Gift from wife, it was made in the 60's and has a lot of character.
4. Washburn 333 in Dime-slime green. Kinda wish I had kept this, the finish was nice. It wasn't real garish like some of the dime-slims I've seen. Sold
5. Ibanez RG1077XL. Bough this new in 01 or 02. Than joined a band as a bass player, than lost my job, then the band broke up. I sold it because I needed the money. My single biggest regret. Sold
6. Ibanez RG7321. Got this after a _long_ hiatus from music. Made in Indonesia, not bad but I never really bonded with it. Sold
7. Ibanez RG1077XL. I used to literally stare at pictures of this guitar morning my loss. One day my wife caught me and was like "Just get yourself another one if you want it so bad." So I did, and I'll never sell it again.
8. Ibanez RG7420. Got a good deal on this one. Still got it but thinking of traiding it.
9. Agile Intrepid 930. This is a really well made instrument and I love the scale, but just not getting along with the 9 strings. Tried to sale it on eBay but no one bit. So I guess I'll hang on to it, maybe try to trade it.
10. Agile Septor 828. After not getting along with the 9 string I thought I would try 8. Pretty nice axe for the $$. Evan the stock pickups aren't too bad. This also ignited my white guitar GAS.
11. Ibanez RG1512. I've wanted a superstrat 12 string electric forever. I paid the price but now I have one.
12. Ibanez RG7321. Pawn shop find. This one is Korean made and I like the neck much more. Plus it came with an Evo7 in the bridge and a D Sonic7 in the neck.

I also have a Takamine acoustic and a few basses that I cant remember where they fit in the time line. I also bought parts of another Kramer I plan on putting together.


----------



## BucketheadRules

First came the Dean Baby ML (which I still have):







Got it cheap off eBay as a 12-year-old Dimebag fanboy. It was a really cool guitar to learn on and is still good fun to play now. I currently have it tuned to CGCGCD (open Csus2?). The stock bridge pickup really screams, and the neck pickup is loud as all fuck. Used to have uncovered pickups and black plastics but I swapped the plastics out and gave it some home-made burnt chrome covers.

A mate of mine is a total tone freak, with a load of gear that he spends ages tweaking to get the best possible sounds out of them. I was jamming with him and told him how good this Dean's (totally stock) bridge pickup was - he was skeptical. Then he plugged the Dean into his rig and had a go on it, and was forced to conclude that it really did sound pretty good. 


Then I got this piece of shit:






A Jackson RR copy sold by Swift Music. It was £50 new, so I should probably have read the signs and run a mile, but I was a stupid 13 year-old kid who wanted something with a Floyd Rose... what a pain in the arse that was. The worst finish job of any guitar I have ever seen (ever)... allied with the shit pickups, shit hardware, heavy plywood plank of a body, total lack of any resonance and - to top it all off - an action that would shame a barbed wire fence. Even after about 100000 set-ups, and my dad shimming the neck by about three inches  

Worst guitar I have ever played, by some considerable margin.


Then I got an Ibanez RG350EX, which was much better and which I still have:






Not too keen on the trem (I don't like locking bridges in general) and the pickups are a bit "meh" too, but it's a nice-playing guitar that has served me well (and can be seen in several of my YouTube videos)... I think I want to rejuvenate it a bit when I have the money to do so... I'm feeling a black scratchplate and some new pickups... maybe white, or maybe green. Dunno.


Then came this:






It's a Vintage V100. Only cost me £189 brand new, and has a mahogany body, maple top, set neck, the works. Sounds great, plays great, and it now looks great too - since I took off the pickup covers and put some black pickup rings on it. Still serves me well, tuned to Eb. Great guitar, and probably the sexiest-looking one I own considering it's also one of the cheapest. Considerably lighter than many other LPs I've played too, my guess is about 8 lb.


Then I received a lovely acoustic as a gift:






It's a D-20, made by a company I've never heard of called Jim Harley. It's only a cheap guitar but it plays really nicely, and sounds lovely too. Very good little guitar, and a fantastic present!


I also bought this soon after:






That's a VERY shitty pic of a PRS SE Soapbar. I got a fucking incredible deal on this - it was used but dead mint, and I scored it for £160, frankly ridiculous considering they went for closer to £500 new. I know a deal like that will probably never come up on one of these again, but if it did and I was in the right place at the right time... I'd jump on it, _hard_. Was an absolutely fantastic guitar, and I miss it dearly, but I had to sell it in order to scrape together the money for this:







That is, of course, a Gibson Flying V, in Faded Worn Cherry. Scored it for a little over £500 a couple of years ago, and it's still my favourite guitar I own - among my favourites I've ever played, in fact. It just fits like an old glove, for want of a better cliché. Versatile too, and it sounds great even with the stock pickups.


Then I bought this:






An Ibanez RG7321. I got it for £175 with the stock pickups, which is a damned good deal on one of these, but recently I dropped in a DiMarzio X2N-7 bridge pickup and that really gave it the boost it needed - it's opened up so much more potential in this guitar, made me really realise how crap the stock pups were in comparison. Sounds positively seismic now.


Then, my little treat to myself after getting my GCSE results last year:






To be fair, I also got an absolutely sick deal on this too - it's still the one I'm most proud of  - was in most shops for £715, I scored a six-month old one for £300. Yep, that's less than half price. And it didn't have a mark anywhere on it. Jesus, it's a fucking wonderful guitar. It's a Sterling by Music Man JP100, in case anyone was wondering.


Finally - say  to my bass:






My first GAS of 2012 - it's a Vintage V804B. In fact, it's a _prototype_ Vintage V804B. This model is only just going into production AFAIK, but I've had this a good few months now. I must have been one of the first people to have one. Again, I got a truly ridiculous deal on it - retail price is £299, and I snapped this up for £119. Yes, you read that right. Just over 100 quid, which would usually get you a fairly shit bass that might not even be solid wood. This is poplar with a fairly substantial bubinga top, and really good-sounding pickups. It's versatile and plays like a dream too. Definitely £300 worth of bass, but for a ridiculous steal of a price.

So there we go! That's my stuff!


----------

